# Mini reaper sign up and discussion thread



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok I will start I am in


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm in! I'm in!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I'm in! I'm in!


whoot there is two of us come on in and join us you know you want to hehe


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok, you twisted my arm and I guess I'm a gluten for punishment 
Here are my likes

I tend to go for the scary rather than cutesie type of decor.

I have one room that I have been decorating with spiders the last couple of years, always need more web and spiders 
And my kitchen has been kind of a lab/witch kitchen type of decor. I have scene setter walls that look like stone block
that I hang in there with some dungeon accessories and I made specimen jars last year to display on the built in desk.
I have both of the animated spell books and the Grandinroad walking hand (my 4yr old granddaughter thought we needed them)
I got the kinda gothic type scene setter walls for my living room last year also, don't really have a theme there, 
just thought they were neat. I'm going to attempt an FCG in the picture window this year. 
I haven't really decorated outside too much yet. I made a large spiderweb on window screen to hang on the front of the 
house in the entryway there and I have a large spider and fly that I hang on it. I usually hang a large piece of faux fur
with neon colored cut out eyes attached in the door there too so it kinda looks like a cave behind the web.
This year I think we are going to try a graveyard in the front yard too.

My family likes zombies (love to play Call of Duty on the Xbox)

I would love any handmade items, there is a very talented group here 

Feel free to use me as a guinea pig to experiment with new techniques and crafts.
I'm open to receiving Valentine, Mardi Gras, Easter or any other holiday themed items.

Sending my info your way Saki.Girl


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I got to think about it this time..... temping, but there are things going on that needs money. House is falling apart. Like I said, I gotta think about it.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Already looking up crafts lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am in!!! Oh so much fun!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm in! This is so fun!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Well I don't think I would like sitting one out...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

you gotta know I will jump on board!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bethene this one will feel lighter since your not President Reaper this time. No worries just crafting. Only your victim to worry about not all of them. Haha.....did we need rescue reapers for winter?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, I am sitting here hoping for more pictures tonight of the Winter Reaper and already thinking of things that I can do for the Mini Reaper!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot so glad to have you guys on whoot come one peeps join in the reaper fun with us


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm going to have to sit another one out. maybe the next mini reaper i'll be able to join. but I do enjoy watching from the sidelines.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I will be sending my info of course!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

think i am going to wait and see I might join depends on what we have going on.. We have a lot of OT going on right now at work.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bumping up  looking forward to another reaper


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bump!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am hitting thrift stores this weekend for future victim make over things whooy


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ive already started my secret mini reaper board of ideas on my pinterest! So when I get my victim I can start immediately!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Add your likes and dislikes to the thread 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/133927-mini-reaper-likes-dislikes.html here


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bump!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

All right im in!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> all right im in!!


sweet!!!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I do like the idea of having such A long time between the deadline and shipping date, but I may have to pass on this one. 

I'm so far behind on the house and I start back to work in April so don't know if I can handle another one so soon. Of course, going back to work means I'll start building up some extra cash so we'll see.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> I do like the idea of having such A long time between the deadline and shipping date, but I may have to pass on this one.
> 
> I'm so far behind on the house and I start back to work in April so don't know if I can handle another one so soon. Of course, going back to work means I'll start building up some extra cash so we'll see.


Totaly understand. Ya wanted to give some extra time for shipping


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

me me me me me
you you you you you
reaper reaper reaper reaper
victim victim victim victim

whew, just warming up my singing voice....

I'm in!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweet whoot whoot


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I am sooo in! I sat out the last one and felt like I had my face pressed against the window. Hate being on the outside..LOL


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Post your likes and dislikes here  http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/133927-mini-reaper-likes-dislikes.html


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Araniella said:


> I am sooo in! I sat out the last one and felt like I had my face pressed against the window. Hate being on the outside..LOL


so glad you are jioning in whoot


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I guess I will be just pressing my face up to the window looking in. looks like your getting a few to join. it'll be fun


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love that this reaper will be in better weather. Its spring time soon!! It will be so much easier looking around for cool things for my victim while not wearing snow boots


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Araniella said:


> I am sooo in! I sat out the last one and felt like I had my face pressed against the window. Hate being on the outside..LOL


 Glad you decided to come in from the cold.We may have to light the fire and serve cocktails to warm you up.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I want to join! I am new here, but have been around through my mom printersdevil. I am in my first house and need help building up my Halloween things. She is going to help me, but I LOVE Halloween and all things that go bump in the night. I don't think I can live without lots of decor for the season.

Mom was going to do two Reapers so I could have one, but I decided to join and get to know you'll too. So, please dont be scared of me cause I am new. I will have help from my pro mom in pulling together a gift for my victim. She would haunt me forever if I didn't do this up right.

So, I am in.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Glad you decided to come in from the cold.We may have to light the fire and serve cocktails to warm you up.


i agree here is something to warm you up


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

texaslucky said:


> I want to join! I am new here, but have been around through my mom printersdevil. I am in my first house and need help building up my Halloween things. She is going to help me, but I LOVE Halloween and all things that go bump in the night. I don't think I can live without lots of decor for the season.
> 
> Mom was going to do two Reapers so I could have one, but I decided to join and get to know you'll too. So, please dont be scared of me cause I am new. I will have help from my pro mom in pulling together a gift for my victim. She would haunt me forever if I didn't do this up right.
> 
> So, I am in.


GREAT!! just send me your info and a very big WELCOMe


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I can always count on you Saki, That drink is great and sure to warm up Araniella!

TexasLucky sooo glad you are joining in, no better way to get to know everyone than a Mini Reaper!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Welcome Texaslucky, glad to have you join us!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I am unsure. Will see how much I get done on the house. Since the garage floor is now done, I can finish organizing everything. Really want to get my craft room done & usable. Tired of having to put it all away when we have someone coming over for lunch or dinner because I've been using the dining room table. 
Have to get the garage in order for my party next Saturday.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

texaslucky said:


> I want to join! I am new here, but have been around through my mom printersdevil. I am in my first house and need help building up my Halloween things. She is going to help me, but I LOVE Halloween and all things that go bump in the night. I don't think I can live without lots of decor for the season.
> 
> Mom was going to do two Reapers so I could have one, but I decided to join and get to know you'll too. So, please dont be scared of me cause I am new. I will have help from my pro mom in pulling together a gift for my victim. She would haunt me forever if I didn't do this up right.
> 
> So, I am in.


yay, and welcome. We'll take care of you!



Bethany said:


> I am unsure. Will see how much I get done on the house. Since the garage floor is now done, I can finish organizing everything. Really want to get my craft room done & usable. Tired of having to put it all away when we have someone coming over for lunch or dinner because I've been using the dining room table.
> Have to get the garage in order for my party next Saturday.


 okay tough lover here. Get off your duff and get that craft room up and running. You have till the end of this weekend. I don't hear you! Don't make me get the really far reaching broom after you. Okay really, I'm cleaning the house tomorrow so I won't feel guilty about ignoring things while reaping. Join us, join us. You can get your many minions to help


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, that is a hot mug.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Getting excited for victim time. Come join the fun remmber to send me your info


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

iamthegoddess, my focus right now is getting the garage & house ready for the Annual celebrating of my birth. Hubby is doing the electrical in the garage right now. I will be joining him out there shortly to work on organizing the 4 shelving units out there. I am leaning toward joining, just have to be sure I have the time to give.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

You got my info right? Thought I'd better check


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany, I understand. Oh, and that was suppose to be tough love not tough lover, ooops.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bethany I totally get it, I want everyone to join but its not as fun if you don't have the time or feel rushed also not so fair to the victim. I wont join if I don't think I can devote time to it either. I will have to sit out the next mini reap so im doing this one up big! cant wait to get a victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> You got my info right? Thought I'd better check


yep i got you


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> Bethany, I understand. Oh, and that was suppose to be tough love not tough lover, ooops.


LOL I must have read it the way you meant to type it or I would have been ROFLOL

I got the garage pretty much organized today. Just need to set up tables & decorate them for Saturday night.
will be shopping Thursday & cooking Friday...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

the good thing for those like Bethany who are busy and not sure about devoting enough time is that there is 6 weeks to create, so it gives us a long time, but knowing me I will wait until the last minute and be rushed anyway, thinking I have alot of time and run out of it!! LOL!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yep, it always creeps up on you


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a question: 

_Mini_-reaper: What if you are tall? Is there a maximum height requirement??


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> I have a question:
> 
> _Mini_-reaper: What if you are tall? Is there a maximum height requirement??



..............................


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Bethany said:


> I am unsure. Will see how much I get done on the house. Since the garage floor is now done, I can finish organizing everything. Really want to get my craft room done & usable. Tired of having to put it all away when we have someone coming over for lunch or dinner because I've been using the dining room table.
> Have to get the garage in order for my party next Saturday.


Maybe when you get done, you could trek on up to my place and help me out.  I'm constantly dragging my supplies back and forth from our house to in-laws because house still isn't ready to move back in.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm still contemplating whether or not to join. Found out that I'll be moving into a larger building when I go back to work and that I'll have lots of extra selling space. So with the encouragement of my hubby and friends, I'm going to test the waters with some of my paper mache creations and see how it goes. So since I'll be busy creating some starting inventory, I might be able to squeeze out a creation or two for a victim as well. Hmm....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> I'm still contemplating whether or not to join. Found out that I'll be moving into a larger building when I go back to work and that I'll have lots of extra selling space. So with the encouragement of my hubby and friends, I'm going to test the waters with some of my paper mache creations and see how it goes. So since I'll be busy creating some starting inventory, I might be able to squeeze out a creation or two for a victim as well. Hmm....


that will be cool congrads on the bigger space


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany said:


> LOL I must have read it the way you meant to type it or I would have been ROFLOL
> 
> I got the garage pretty much organized today. Just need to set up tables & decorate them for Saturday night.
> will be shopping Thursday & cooking Friday...


 Is this for your birthday celebration? What day is your birthday on? Mine is the 13th.



bethene said:


> the good thing for those like Bethany who are busy and not sure about devoting enough time is that there is 6 weeks to create, so it gives us a long time, but knowing me I will wait until the last minute and be rushed anyway, thinking I have alot of time and run out of it!! LOL!!!


 You and me both. I'm cleaning up and hoping to get organized before I begin this reaping. I did a major house clean at thanksgiving and put allmy reaping/ crafting supplies away. I obviously haven't found everything from then since I could't find my glue guns. It's been too cold to spend much time in the garage looking for things.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

lizzy, that is great about your added space at work. This one is a mini reaper. You won't have to do much to meet the guidelines. Hope you join us.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

come on in a join the fun. ")


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> Is this for your birthday celebration? What day is your birthday on? Mine is the 13th.


yepper. Mine is the 10th. I always celebrate my birthday with friends. Last year we went out. Before I moved to FL, I was usually celebrating for a week! Dinner with this person, breakfast with dad and so on! Fun times!!



lizzyborden said:


> I'm still contemplating whether or not to join. Found out that I'll be moving into a larger building when I go back to work and that I'll have lots of extra selling space. So with the encouragement of my hubby and friends, I'm going to test the waters with some of my paper mache creations and see how it goes. So since I'll be busy creating some starting inventory, I might be able to squeeze out a creation or two for a victim as well. Hmm....


Congratulations on the bigger space!! Hope all goes well.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany, I hope you have a special day.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> yepper. Mine is the 10th. I always celebrate my birthday with friends. Last year we went out. Before I moved to FL, I was usually celebrating for a week! Dinner with this person, breakfast with dad and so on! Fun times!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the bigger space!! Hope all goes well.


my dad and a friend of mine is on the 10th also cool


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> Bethany, I hope you have a special day.


You too! So far there will be 16 or 18 here on saturday.  Setting up 3 tables in the garage & the buffet!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Post pictures of your set up. I would love to see.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I will be around, not as much as I usually am. I adopted a lab/golden puppy and wasn't supposed to pick him up for almost another month. But his mother is just wasn't able to nurse 12 puppies any longer. She is skin and bones. It was her first litter. So I have him here, he is eating softened food and is very spoiled now. But he is only 5 weeks old so he is taking all my time. Well, between him and my own monsters. 

Here is Sirius


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I will be around, not as much as I usually am. I adopted a lab/golden puppy and wasn't supposed to pick him up for almost another month. But his mother is just wasn't able to nurse 12 puppies any longer. She is skin and bones. It was her first litter. So I have him here, he is eating softened food and is very spoiled now. But he is only 5 weeks old so he is taking all my time. Well, between him and my own monsters.
> 
> Here is Sirius


awww he is so cute


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Just a reminder guys make sure you send me your info if you have not  
Have a rocking reaper day


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

beautifulnightmare, he is adorable.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Sirius is adorable.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG!!! what a absolute adorable puppy,,,, Just want to cuddle him!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

thanks everyone! I'm sure Sirius would share skunky breath puppy kisses all round!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Now that's a visual. With smellavision.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Puppy kisses are so sweet how's the little guy doing .


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

He's doing well. Vet says he's healthy other than he had worms. So he's had his first booster and meds. He sleeps for a couple hours, has playtime and eats then sleeps some more. I had to get up twice last night to feed him, but he's so sweet I don't mind. I am enjoying this time because I know it will only be a matter of weeks and he'll be big and romping through the house!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

That is so great he is doing good. It is amazing how fast they grow


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

That puppy is sooo cute beautifulnightmare! Soon you'll be telling him not to chew on your victim's box!  I'm still trying to decide if I can get into this reaper as work has been crazy busy the last couple weeks and it doesn't look to be slowing down for a while. At least I still have a week+ to decide.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bump!! need more reapers!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Still Undecided.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come to the dark side we have cookies lol


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Come to the dark side we have cookies lol


What kind?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Whatever kind you want, bethany. We take care of our Reapers! lol


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany, how about this, forget cookies, we have glass!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I will be around, not as much as I usually am. I adopted a lab/golden puppy and wasn't supposed to pick him up for almost another month. But his mother is just wasn't able to nurse 12 puppies any longer. She is skin and bones. It was her first litter. So I have him here, he is eating softened food and is very spoiled now. But he is only 5 weeks old so he is taking all my time. Well, between him and my own monsters.
> 
> Here is Sirius


Oh how nice! Ya gotta get him while they are young. The older they get, the worse they taste ! He's practically veal right now...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Bethany, how about this, forget cookies, we have glass!


LOL ya we have all colored kinds of glass


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I will play. Its been a bit since I've crafted any spooky things.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

blueczarina said:


> I will play. Its been a bit since I've crafted any spooky things.


Sweet glad to have you in with us whoot


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

We usually have plenty of sweets, spooky items (that darn cake plate), alcohol and shenanigans on the reaper thread!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

We might as well begin now.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

To go with our drinks


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hopefully after tomorrow I'll have an idea of what lies ahead for the next month and will make my decision. I think I may be addicted to these.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ive got dibs on the drink with the lemon in it in the middle guys! If its in a mason jar glass its gotta be good


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

question for you guys, I have a secret reaper board on pinterest, I want to make it secret, can I do that or do you have to make it secret from the beginning?When I made this board the secret ones weren't available. It occurred to me today that all of you guys can see what I am making and you might guess who I am if im your reaper.

I have a secret board made for the new mini reaper, just waiting for my victim.
im just wondering if you can change an existing board to secret, I hate to delete it and start all over


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

did any of that make sense? haha...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know if you can make it secret, but you should be able to move the stuff to the new board. There is an edit button. I have been pinning away and sent things to the wrong board and later edited and moved them to the place I want them.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> question for you guys, I have a secret reaper board on pinterest, I want to make it secret, can I do that or do you have to make it secret from the beginning?When I made this board the secret ones weren't available. It occurred to me today that all of you guys can see what I am making and you might guess who I am if im your reaper.
> 
> I have a secret board made for the new mini reaper, just waiting for my victim.
> im just wondering if you can change an existing board to secret, I hate to delete it and start all over


It says no, you can't make an already public board secret. The easiest way would be to do what printersdevil said and make a secret board, then go to each pin that you put on your public board and move it to the new secret board. Just click on the little pencil icon on the top right corner of each pic you want to move and change the board you want it to go on. Very easy and quick.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 193071
> 
> 
> To go with our drinks


MMmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Chocolate Dirt Cups!!



QUICK!! Everyone go to Booswife's Pintrest Boards!! LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Hopefully after tomorrow I'll have an idea of what lies ahead for the next month and will make my decision. I think I may be addicted to these.


got my fingers crossed you can join us  
and bethany too


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I am leaning toward joining


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> It says no, you can't make an already public board secret. The easiest way would be to do what printersdevil said and make a secret board, then go to each pin that you put on your public board and move it to the new secret board. Just click on the little pencil icon on the top right corner of each pic you want to move and change the board you want it to go on. Very easy and quick.


I ran into this problem too. When I click on the pencil icon I can move the pin to any of my other boards except for the secret one. When I click on the pin button it gives me the option to pin it to my secret board and then I can delete it from the public boards. I did this with Bethany as I feared seeing minions on my board would be a dead giveaway.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> I ran into this problem too. When I click on the pencil icon I can move the pin to any of my other boards except for the secret one. When I click on the pin button it gives me the option to pin it to my secret board and then I can delete it from the public boards. I did this with Bethany as I feared seeing minions on my board would be a dead giveaway.


I would of just thought you were a Minion Lover too! 

I had a secret board for PIB too!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I was just thinking that if anyone needed special clothing, wigs or perhaps a suit for a prop, you might add it to your list as well.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Whaaaat??? Bethany!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> I ran into this problem too. When I click on the pencil icon I can move the pin to any of my other boards except for the secret one. When I click on the pin button it gives me the option to pin it to my secret board and then I can delete it from the public boards. I did this with Bethany as I feared seeing minions on my board would be a dead giveaway.


Ahhh, you are correct. They won't let you move pins from public to secret boards in edit. Odd. I guess repinning to the new board and deleting the old is the only option.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Paint It Black said:


> Whaaaat??? Bethany!


I had a secret board on pinterest with ideas of stuff for you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Whit getting closer to victim time


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany said:


> MMmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Chocolate Dirt Cups!!
> 
> 
> 
> QUICK!! Everyone go to Booswife's Pintrest Boards!! LOL


 I did. And not to start/ hijack anything, I have those glasses too.



Saki.Girl said:


> Whit getting closer to victim time


 Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

We need cake


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am brain storming teaser gift


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> Bethany said:
> 
> 
> > MMmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Chocolate Dirt Cups!!
> ...


Haha.... You're so silly 

Saki I have a great idea for a teaser


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya I think I have thought of a few teaser ideas going to work on them this weekend. They will work for any victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok peeps come join the fun next Friday victim day.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, can't wait! But, I guess I will...


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Going on an over night stay Saturday for our anniversary so I'm gonna talk hubby into doing a little shopping so I can start working on a couple of projects this coming week.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> Going on an over night stay Saturday for our anniversary so I'm gonna talk hubby into doing a little shopping so I can start working on a couple of projects this coming week.


fantastic idea hehe


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

MummyOf5 said:


> Going on an over night stay Saturday for our anniversary so I'm gonna talk hubby into doing a little shopping so I can start working on a couple of projects this coming week.


Happy Anniversary!!!

I'm still undecided. I really want to join but afraid I may not have the time to do the reaping properly.  My plan all week was to start my paper mache projects today but the 60 degree weather sparked a bad case of spring fever and I worked outside all day. Hard to believe a few days ago the night temps were below zero.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Happy anniversary, mommyof5!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

really? Friday? hey, that's today! whoot! whoot! so who's got a victim?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Saki how many Reapers do we have so far?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hallo, I think it is next Friday!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Victim, victim , victim,,, I want a victim!!!!!! I might have to get my Flying monkeys back from the warm weather,, way too cold for them to be here, but may have to have them go pester Saki girl!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't wait! At least I have something to occupy my time tomorrow. I am off to a MNT with some others. It will be my first one and I am so excited. I have been gathering things for the Witch's Travelling Kit that I am making. My hubby said I was like a little girl playing with dolls this week. I really need a TRUNK for this. I will have to leave some things out because the suitcase is just not big enough! 

They are making Vampire Killer Kits and I really didn't need one. Now, I am wishing that I would have gathered things for one. I could use it for a Reaper gift!
But, I am excited to have some input on my witch's kit, too. I can get ideas and do a Vampire Kit later. In fact, it would be an excellent gift for my sister. She is really just getting into Halloween. She lives in Nebraska and her BF has been making and decorating a lot of hanging ghouls and ghosts and I think zombies. He has three kids and they have a perfect place to display a Vampire Kit that would be quite a conversation piece when you enter the house. 

Texaslucky, you need one, too. The kids would love it, but I guess with teens and a seven year old, they are into the glittery vamps and definitely not a killing kit.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love both printersdevil. Sparkly vampires and killing kits. If it's got fangs and is immortal im down with it! Lol...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> Victim, victim , victim,,, I want a victim!!!!!! I might have to get my Flying monkeys back from the warm weather,, way too cold for them to be here, but may have to have them go pester Saki girl!!!!!


Today we had a treat sun and 60 the monkeys would love it . Lol


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks like I'm going to sign up too. Wished I did the last one, but the weather had made a hermit of me. So here's me pulling the trigger!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

friday at noon is the dead line whoot then victim time


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Funny, I was just wishing that I had signed up for one of the others, and now you're having a new one!

OK, I'm in this time. Hopefully the tax man will be good to me. (I'm in either way, but it would be nice, right?!)


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I sent my info in this morning. I could do Halloween projects all year long. I have some ideas which will hopefully match up with my next victim.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

kloey74 said:


> I could do Halloween projects all year long.


Me too! As a matter of fact, since giving in to my Halloween obsession I feel so much more relaxed. I guess maybe because I'm always creating or dreaming about stuff to create. I even keep a notebook with me when I'm working to capture ideas.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sidnami and LairMistress, you will be better off doing this one. Everyone had trouble getting out to get their projects during winter reaper. Seems like everyone was snowed in and sick the last time. This one is going to have nice spring weather, great for creating and shopping around for your victim!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

nice spring weather? hummm,,, I wish I wish, we do have temps in the 30's which is better, but we have so much snow that even though snow has melted we still have about 15 inches on the ground, and that is not the piles and drifts, alot of the street corners still have such high banks you need to creep out to make sure no one is coming, I have a snow pile that is so big that where I sit in the living room I really can't see out the front window!!! I just hope we do not get floods , it needs to melt slowly, south of us in the Ohio valley, more snow storms coming. and we most likely are not done either. we have had like 113 or more inches of snow this winter, the 2nd most on record. .. seeing as it is a long reaper we might have halfway decent weather, but i think snow will be on the ground for a very long time.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this weel is victime week if your thinking of joing pm me get your name in the list


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bethene said:


> nice spring weather? hummm,,, I wish I wish, we do have temps in the 30's which is better, but we have so much snow that even though snow has melted we still have about 15 inches on the ground, and that is not the piles and drifts, alot of the street corners still have such high banks you need to creep out to make sure no one is coming, I have a snow pile that is so big that where I sit in the living room I really can't see out the front window!!! I just hope we do not get floods , it needs to melt slowly, south of us in the Ohio valley, more snow storms coming. and we most likely are not done either. we have had like 113 or more inches of snow this winter, the 2nd most on record. .. seeing as it is a long reaper we might have halfway decent weather, but i think snow will be on the ground for a very long time.


Sending warm thoughts your way bethene.  I think the last of our snow finally melted Saturday and now we have lots of mud.

If it's any consolation, ole' mother nature bit me back yesterday.  It was pretty windy and I was cleaning off the garden when a piece of a burdock burr landed in my eye. I tried to tough it out my ended up in ER last night getting it dug out. So now I look like a pirate (aargh!) and have orders to stay out of the garden today, but I never promised not to work in the yard. hehehe


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot up to 16 now


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Wooop woop!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Plotting and thinking already.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Still on the fence here.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Plotting and thinking already.


Mee too


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh no Lizzy, how painful, I hope you are better soon!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I think I'm in. Spent the day recuperating and trying to organize a workspace at home. Dragging my supplies back and forth is a nightmare.  Saki I'll let you know for sure in a day or so.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

hope you feel better Lizzy!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> I think I'm in. Spent the day recuperating and trying to organize a workspace at home. Dragging my supplies back and forth is a nightmare.  Saki I'll let you know for sure in a day or so.


Sweet got my fingers crossed your in


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok come on in a join us peeps I am so excited about this reaper ok I am for all reapers lol 
3 days till victim time whoot


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I am so ready. I have to get out and start looking through thrifts for ideas. I am a little scared about getting ideas. I think I will be okay as soon as I have a name and lots of lists and ideas from the victim. I have been looking at lots of peoples Pinterest pages. I have to get mine going, but I have spent so much time looking at others. Dumb me I forgot to click and pin on the way. Can you tell I haven't used this much.

I get so excited looking that I forget to save things.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I wanna join!!!!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Please do spookyone!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

spookyone said:


> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I wanna join!!!!!!!


Go herehttp://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/133927-mini-reaper-likes-dislikes-5.html and post your likes and dislikes and send your info to Saki.Girl


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

17 so far whoot


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

muwhahhahahaha its time for wabbit reaping hehehe oooh lookie I have puurrrrrrrrrrrfect picture hahahahahha darn need to remind nowhining I have her pic on my avatar hehehe


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Can we opt out of Easter items in this reap? I would prefer to do so.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't think it is mandatory.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Now that I think about it, some things might be cool. Spookyone was mentioning candy--that would be cool or an Easter basket of spooky candy. I just don't want twisted or evil bunnies and things that I wouldn't display. Not my thing. LOL


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

If it's not in your likes/dislikes then I suppose that your Reaper wouldn't send it?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Can we opt out of Easter items in this reap? I would prefer to do so.


yes you sure can in fact i do not do easter stuff so i am putting that in my dislikes candy i dig and maybe a spooky basket


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I loooovvve Robin eggs!! just sayin


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It is the Cadbury eggs that I am in lust for. I have to limit myself to one or sometimes 2 per year. They are so wonderful.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Just HAD to share.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I agree if it's not listed in your likes I don't think your reaper will send it. Spinechiller didn't put anything at all about Valentine's Day so I didn't send anything. Even though I really wanted to haha...I even bought skull candy molds! I won't send my Victim Easter things unless they say it's a go.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love Easter but not sure I'd want spooky Easter. Look how cute though. Haha...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lizzie, good thing you went to er. that sounds wicked. 
the snow in my driveway is melted. one big flooded mess. been in the 30's here too. but still high snow walls. sigh, spring, we need you.
eewwwww, Cadbury eggs. I think they look gross. when my daughter was little, she loved them. the easter bunny always gave her at least one. she loved to eat it real slow in front of me, she knew it grossed me out. did she out grow this. now she's grown, and has 3 kids, the 4 of them love to stand in a row and eat them in front of me real slow. eeewwwww.
booswife, those eggs are adorable.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> i agree here is something to warm you up



Ooiiihhhhhhh looikie pretty skull!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Getting closer to victim time whott


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Few more days and its game time!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> eewwwww, Cadbury eggs. I think they look gross.


I'm not a fan of them either.

Well, two more days till victim time. Who will it be? I can't wait to see.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't wait to get my victim to cheer me up. We are on our 12 snow day thanks to the newest winter storm. My summer is slowly being eaten away. I spent the morning sewing a skirt that hopefully I will actually be able to wear outside some day!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wow mother nature is just not giving up her winter hold for some of you .dang it


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I feel like Spring is never going to make it to Indiana.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We did not get as much as you did, but we got some again. And it is supposed to get really cold again too, down to single digits again. Brrrrr!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

So sorry to hear that Mother Nature is not letting up for many of you. Warm thoughts and wishes for spring being sent your way.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I will be shocked if we don't have a delay tomorrow. It's going to be -6 with a windchill of -13 at 7am. Our system has a massive amount of walkers due to bus cutbacks. Elementary has a 1 mile walk zone and secondary has 2 miles.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am with you. I am all for Vampire Kit. I would love to have one.


booswife02 said:


> I love both printersdevil. Sparkly vampires and killing kits. If it's got fangs and is immortal im down with it! Lol...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I would like them. I better make sure to put on my list that I am acutally okay with Spooky Easter theme. Just not gross.


booswife02 said:


> I love Easter but not sure I'd want spooky Easter. Look how cute though. Haha...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes, I sign up. I need to update my like/dislike list. Been depress lately. Kind of having a rough year. It is not bad, it just rough which makes me more depress than I usually am. It has keeping me enjoying my Halloween and life lately.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

No whining. I am glad you are joining us in the mini reaper. I know what you mean about things being rough this year. At least here we can have fun and bring some enjoyment to others who share our love.

You should see the vampire kits that Lady Sherry and other made at our MNT Saturday. They were so good. I have to make one soon. Gotta locate the stuff for it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Victim! Victim!

Saki, isn't it TIME for VICTIMS??????????????

Okay, I watched the newest version of Bram Stoker's Dracula on Sunday afternoon. Have watched Charmed each day this week while home on Spring Break. I had to go back to hospital today and missed the end, but did get most of it in.

Am thinking about watching Witches pf Eastwick tonight. Well, may have to wait because DVD player is not hooked up. But, I know that I have three of the Catherine Bell series The Good Witch DVRd. Guess that will have to do---after Criminal Minds.

I need a victim name...I am so ready to plot and stalk you.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Glad to see more signing up. 
I'm having a rough time also, flipping between crying jags, and being so angry, and hopelessness, frustration, you name it. The reapers help refocus me for a while.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Soon my pretties we will have victims whoot . 

Big hugs to all those that need it


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I love Easter but not sure I'd want spooky Easter. Look how cute though. Haha...


OOOHhh So cute ♥


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OK, I'm officially in! Will get my list updated and send my info to Saki soon.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

It is officially Thursday and there is only one mnore day. I am so excited for my very first reap. I have been going through Pinterest for hours and hopping back in here to check posts. I can see how this is so time consuming. I used to laugh at mom about spending hours here and now I have. 

Here is a link to my pinterest page. How do I get to stay on the bottom of my page like others? I tried to get a photo in and couldn't get it to work. Couldn't do the obvious and check with printersdevil since she went to bed very early.


http://www.pinterest.com/texaslucky19

That is a pic of me and Audree on my Pinterest.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Go to settings and then to edit signature. Enter your Pinterest link and it will show up every time you post.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> OK, I'm officially in! Will get my list updated and send my info to Saki soon.


yaaaaa your joining us whoot


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

looks like lots of sign ups. this will be fun.
and hugs from me too for all of you that need it.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I can't wait to get a vicitim! I am so excited that warmer weather should be coming along with this reaper! I do miss spray paint! I didn't realize how much I use it until it was too cold to use it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

we have 19 will have 20 as soon as I get a pm from lizzyborden

who else is in Friday at noon my time is cut off come join the reaper fun.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

beautifulnightmare I hear you about the spray paint, I tried to do those candy corn bottles with spray paint for spinechiller for the winter reaping and it was difficult.
They were the main thing in my theme though so I had to do them. I think they turned out pretty cool, not perfect but cool. The glass would have been smooth in warmer temps but the cold temps created this bumpiness, looked like chill bumps. I wasn't going to send them at first and my neighbor said don't throw them away I will take them! I figured if she wanted them id go ahead and see if spinechiller preferred them that way also.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Just think in 24 hr we will be getting victims whoot


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

whoot, whoot


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree with Hallo,,, "whoot Whoot" almost time for a victim!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I will be sitting this one out. But will watch in awe from the sidelines.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bethany you will be our cheerleader from the sidelines, along with the others not able to join us. This is going to be fun!

One sleep before victim time.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have trouble finding certain things. My son had rail road nail hiding in his bedroom and when we cleaned it, I took it, thinking I was going to put it to use as coffin nails or something. That is all I have found. 



printersdevil said:


> No whining. I am glad you are joining us in the mini reaper. I know what you mean about things being rough this year. At least here we can have fun and bring some enjoyment to others who share our love.
> 
> You should see the vampire kits that Lady Sherry and other made at our MNT Saturday. They were so good. I have to make one soon. Gotta locate the stuff for it.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am sorry to hear it. The HF helps keep it at bay, but only for a short time.



bethene said:


> Glad to see more signing up.
> I'm having a rough time also, flipping between crying jags, and being so angry, and hopelessness, frustration, you name it. The reapers help refocus me for a while.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



Bethany said:


> I will be sitting this one out. But will watch in awe from the sidelines.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

today, I have been cleaning my house, or trying to. My husband and I are planning to redo the living room and the ceiling. We are bit nervous about it, becasue we are absoul. freaking clueless on how to do this. But, what we are doing is buying supplies at a time, instead of all at once and we get screw up on our bills. Does that make sense? Say a prayer for us. It is time for us to learn how to take care of the house the right way. I would perfer to buy a brand new house, but it does not seem to be in our future.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Working on my list and should have pm to Saki within the next hour.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

nowhining, that is exactly what my daughter and BF are doing--things as they go along a little at a time on the remodeling. It just takes time and patience. And unfortunately money.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I may not have the patient once we get started. Ha we shall see.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> today, I have been cleaning my house, or trying to. My husband and I are planning to redo the living room and the ceiling. We are bit nervous about it, becasue we are absoul. freaking clueless on how to do this. But, what we are doing is buying supplies at a time, instead of all at once and we get screw up on our bills. Does that make sense? Say a prayer for us. It is time for us to learn how to take care of the house the right way. I would perfer to buy a brand new house, but it does not seem to be in our future.


I understand completely. We're on the downhill side of a complete remodel that's been ongoing for three years now. Had lots of obstacles along the way that halted progress. We buy stuff as we can afford it too but it seems that every time I tackle a project I find something else that needs repaired or replaced.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is always been our case, as I said before, this is our first major project so we are both worried. ha


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim day whoot


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Just uder the wire----we're in!!!!!!!! This is a busy time of year for my other love---cakeing (lots of birthdays and school events  ) so I didn't know if I could make it work, but I have 2 free weeks starting now, so my victim is probably going to be one of the first ones reaped  Whoot whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot it is victim day so hurry and sign up if your in whoot noon I start sending victims


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So excited for this whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

and to think today and Saturday is half off at salvation army once I get my victim you know where I will be stopping to see what goodies I can make whoot


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just a few more hours until the victims get given out and then it is stalking time. Can't wait!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Is it time yet? Is it time yet? Is it time yet?
Come on Sakigirl you can give me mine early. I won't tell........


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

2 more sign up hours then victim time!! yay!!!

man, wish I had a salvation army store close to me!!


victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

closer closer closer whoot I may send a few out early since I have a meeting at one


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cheerleader here. that would be awesome you giving out victums early. someone will have an exciting day.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Are we there yet? How about now?


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Count me in! I wasn't sure if I was going to be able to participate in this one due to work being super busy but it's hard to stay out of the fun. Will post my likes/dislikes asap.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I will be observing from the shadows & working on stuff for others. Want to keep my word. Now to find that notebook with addresses......................


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Jules17 said:


> Count me in! I wasn't sure if I was going to be able to participate in this one due to work being super busy but it's hard to stay out of the fun. Will post my likes/dislikes asap.


PM me your info right away  glad you are joining in whoot


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I know someones birthday was YESTERDAY, I must confess my mind has mixed up names.

So Happy Belated Birthday 
(it's was either Hallor, Kell or PIB) 
Sorry my mind sucks.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Wasn't me, Bethany, but thanks for your good thoughts anyway!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Paint It Black said:


> Wasn't me, Bethany, but thanks for your good thoughts anyway!


I think it was Hallor. Since I have her address somewhere, but cannot find the notebook. Send Bethene a message a while ago & got no response. 
Guess it's the thought that counts right?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

some victims have been sent whoot more to be sent


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sending out friend requests


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

It wasn't Hallorensce's b-day yesterday. Hers is in December. 

Whoo hoo, have my victim. So...... 

A stalking I shall go, a stalking I shall go, hi-ho the dairy-o, a stalking I shall go!!!!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I can't wait to get my victim and get started.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I know someones birthday was YESTERDAY, I must confess my mind has mixed up names.
> 
> So Happy Belated Birthday
> (it's was either Hallor, Kell or PIB)
> Sorry my mind sucks.


it was me.

i have a victim bwhahahahaha!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Muwahahahhaah i have a victim heheheheheheehhe im excited!!!!! Yaaaay


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok all victims are sent out let the fun start


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Now to pay a visit to everyone's page to throw my victim off my trail!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Nowhining, we are remodeling our house, too. We bought it over the summer knowing that it needed some updating, but had no idea just how much until we got started. We had someone from the energy savers program come out to inspect the house this fall, to see where we could start making changes to save money on our heating and cooling bills. We were very surprised to find that there was not ONE single ounce of insulation in our house, except for a small layer between the unfinished attic floor and our upstairs ceiling. NONE of the walls had a bit of insulation!! So, that's what we're doing first. Then we had a plumbing blow-out, our main pipe needed to be replaced. So he went ahead and tore the walls out of the bathroom, fixed the plumbing, and then did the insulation in there. Now he's going to insulate the other rooms in his time off (and add some outlets where there are none, like the front porch for my holiday decor!). Then we get to choose paint colors, which stumps me. I love to decorate for other people, but I have such a hard time finding what I want for myself. 

Oh, and two days ago, our furnace started making horrible noises. Thank goodness it lasted through our worst weather! We'll have to replace that and the kitchen appliances, too. (and we already bought a dishwasher and new washing machine) Sheesh.

But back to topic: YAY FOR VICTIIIIIIIIMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



NOWHINING said:


> today, I have been cleaning my house, or trying to. My husband and I are planning to redo the living room and the ceiling. We are bit nervous about it, becasue we are absoul. freaking clueless on how to do this. But, what we are doing is buying supplies at a time, instead of all at once and we get screw up on our bills. Does that make sense? Say a prayer for us. It is time for us to learn how to take care of the house the right way. I would perfer to buy a brand new house, but it does not seem to be in our future.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I have so many ideas already. Maybe too many!? I have a very cool victim.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I have an excellent victim too. I have some good plans for you already.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Stalking............
Stalking...........
Stalking...............
Stalking........................
Stalking......................
Stalking.................................................................. Lots of stalking


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Dear Victim,

No ideas have come to mind yet but planning to spend tonight doing some stalking and research.  Have to go clean out my new storefront tomorrow and transfer inventory but rest assured I will have a notebook handy for jotting down ideas.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday Im The Goddess!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Happy birthday, Im the Goddess. Looks like we missed it. I always forget to check for those. Hope you had a great one.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been gone all day and just getting around to posting. I did manage to look and got my victim's name just as I was heading into physical therapy. I have a great vic. Now, I have to do some major stalking.

Speaking of looking at the site on a mobile. Is it me or is it extremely difficult to post from there. I have the app downloaded and can see things. However, it goes to the fist page and I have trouble getting to the back page. Today, I just scrolled and scrolled until I got there and then could not post. I don't know what I am doing wrong.

Off to befriend lost of people and look at lots of profiles so no ONE person will be suspicious. LOL Also have to call texaslucky back to make sure she found her vic.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

There are 21 of us in this---correct?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

The reaper gods have been good to me. I already know about 10 things I wanna do for my super cool victim!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> There are 21 of us in this---correct?


there is 22 i just added Jules17 to list was to busy giving out victims earlier lol


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> it was me.
> 
> i have a victim bwhahahahaha!


IMTHEGODDESS, I am sorry. My mind is really bad lately.

Happy Belated Birthday!!! Hope you had a Faboolous Day!!


Even though I am not joining, If we are not friends, feel free to add me.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I am so ready for this. Got my Reaper name and am really excited because in the few days I read something abot this person and know of one perfect thing for them. Also have some ideas of other items. My very first victim is so exciting. Can't wait for Miss Audree to get home next weekend to help me make things. She is leaving tomorrow so I will be gone all day and have to work all day Sunday. Don't think I am not here because I will plot while away. Gotta find a few things for this first project and then get going on making it.

So happy with my name


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

How did I forget it was victim day? I got a good one! This is going to be soo much fun!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany, thank you, and no problem.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Saki I have the bestest victim. Ooooo my dearest victim you shall be spoiled this go around. Decisions decisions what should I pick off your list to do so many choices. Off to stalking again and I am going to have to find a big box


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Happy birthday, Im the Goddess. Looks like we missed it. I always forget to check for those. Hope you had a great one.


Thank you printersdevil.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh dear victim have i got some great ideas for you


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

our ceiling tiles starting ccaving in, we are actually not sure why because the old ceiling under it, even though it needs taken down badly, it did not look like it was the main reason the tiles were caving. Anyway. Our plan is to redo the ceiling and making sure that there will be insulation and re do the walls while we are at it and insulation will be done there as well. I am also thinking where the living room has three windows, to replace them and put in new electric socket. That will be our first step then do the front porch. This is my plan for this year. Next year, my idea is either to attack the kitchen first or the bathroom to my Mom's bedroom. I was thinking kitchen first, but I think I better do the bathroom and Mom's floor first. they need it badly first. then go from there. Larry and my most worries is with him working one job, supporting the four of us and trying to redo the living room and the front porch. As I said before, we go slowly to collect the drywalls and the insulations and the wood first then start learning the hard way how to do this.



LairMistress said:


> Nowhining, we are remodeling our house, too. We bought it over the summer knowing that it needed some updating, but had no idea just how much until we got started. We had someone from the energy savers program come out to inspect the house this fall, to see where we could start making changes to save money on our heating and cooling bills. We were very surprised to find that there was not ONE single ounce of insulation in our house, except for a small layer between the unfinished attic floor and our upstairs ceiling. NONE of the walls had a bit of insulation!! So, that's what we're doing first. Then we had a plumbing blow-out, our main pipe needed to be replaced. So he went ahead and tore the walls out of the bathroom, fixed the plumbing, and then did the insulation in there. Now he's going to insulate the other rooms in his time off (and add some outlets where there are none, like the front porch for my holiday decor!). Then we get to choose paint colors, which stumps me. I love to decorate for other people, but I have such a hard time finding what I want for myself.
> 
> Oh, and two days ago, our furnace started making horrible noises. Thank goodness it lasted through our worst weather! We'll have to replace that and the kitchen appliances, too. (and we already bought a dishwasher and new washing machine) Sheesh.
> 
> But back to topic: YAY FOR VICTIIIIIIIIMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Dear Victim.

Now I know who you are and your name is NOWHINING's VICTIM, I must sit and ponder your like and dislike. This shall take some planning and plotting since I do want to do my best for my darling victim. 

Now... I am going to go ahead and stalk you. 
LMBO!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

No whining. Sounds like you will be busy with all the remodeling. I know it takes time. Good luck. There are lots of videos on You Tube showing process of things and the Lowes and Home Depot people are good at helping with overall instructions and help.

Saki you rock. I am so happy to have my victim. Talked to texaslucky last night and she is on a roll with lots of ideas for her ictime, to. I am going to be looking for several thngs she wants. 

Today we have a road trip together and I hope to stop at a few thrift stores. Hope. Hope.

See you guys tonight.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim today is going to be 65 not sure I will be crafting new motorcycle needs to be road or is that more of I need some 2 wheel therapy haha


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ohhh, not me. bethenes right, my birthday is in dec. but thanks anyway. I'm not going to participate this time, but I am sure hoping to participate in the next mini reaper. so once again a cheerleader. Bethany, here we go...
go reapers
go reapers
go reapers
now you got a victim
now you got to sicum
go reapers 
go reapers
go reapers
whoot


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

What she said!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Happy birthday, Im the Goddess.
I'm terrible about birthdays too.
one fun thing about the reapers is....bethene always includes me in her ideas. she asks for ideas, tells me what she's planning. it makes it fun. when ondeko had bethene, he shared ideas with me too. I felt so included. thanks you guys.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Ooohh, that's a good idea - to ask Hallorenescene for ideas!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Let the stalking begin!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany said:


> IMTHEGODDESS, I am sorry. My mind is really bad lately.
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday!!! Hope you had a Faboolous Day!!
> 
> ...


 You're already at the top of my friends list Bethany.



printersdevil said:


> No whining. Sounds like you will be busy with all the remodeling. I know it takes time. Good luck. There are lots of videos on You Tube showing process of things and the Lowes and Home Depot people are good at helping with overall instructions and help.
> 
> Saki you rock. I am so happy to have my victim. Talked to texaslucky last night and she is on a roll with lots of ideas for her ictime, to. I am going to be looking for several thngs she wants.
> 
> ...


Have fun on the road trip, and b careful.



hallorenescene said:


> Happy birthday, Im the Goddess.
> I'm terrible about birthdays too.
> one fun thing about the reapers is....bethene always includes me in her ideas. she asks for ideas, tells me what she's planning. it makes it fun. when ondeko had bethene, he shared ideas with me too. I felt so included. thanks you guys.


Thanks for the birthday wishes.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

And a great help Hallo was, I bounced ideas off her, and it for sure helped me to decide what to make for my victim, or sometimes, what not to make!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

bethene said:


> And a great help Hallo was, I bounced ideas off her, and it for sure helped me to decide what to make for my victim, or sometimes, what not to make!


Bethene, I like your new signature line. The show should be interesting with the new additions.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok victim i actual did work on something for you something i have never done and it is coming along great


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you, oh, I know, I LOVE that show.. Such creativity in the writing!!. Was at one thrift store, but they didn't have what I was looking for. Oh well. I am so glad we have a while for this reaper!! But I do have a few ideas!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My front porch smells of spray paint and a painting is drying on my dining room table. Plus I have a little sewing project that I'm DYiNG to start.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh so exciting.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I did not go ride after all did work I. The yard but got one project done and a great start on 2 others oh dear victim you will be spoiled for sure


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethene, I'm going to have to root for Regina against her mean green.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

personally ,so am I! I just think that is a great quote, and sorta goes with my witchy thing!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

awww,, Saki,, you shouldn't spoil me so!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am tip toeing around, sneaking sneaking sneaking,,, man,, getting good at stalking, (walks away whistling ....)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hallorescene and Bethany, great cheering, but I want to see you do a hurkey and a cheer stunt before this is over! Come on girls, practice, practice and cheer, cheer! LOL


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> Hallorescene and Bethany, great cheering, but I want to see you do a hurkey and a cheer stunt before this is over! Come on girls, practice, practice and cheer, cheer! LOL


are you kidding! I'd end up in the hospital!!  

Here we go reapers, here we go!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

at 62 years of age, I will attempt a hurkey. at 62 years of age, before doing a hurkey I must ask....what is a hurkey?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I have no idea, but I knew I wasn't doing a cheer stunt either.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am not absolutely certain, myself. I have a friend who is 67 and she was a cheerleader in high school. We taught together for years. Up until about 6 years ago, she was still able to do a hurkey. It is a type of cheer leap in the air. She probably could still manage it as she is small and very fit, but I have not heard her talk about it in recent years. LOL


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Dear Victim,

No progress yet though do have a few ideas now.  Rest assured, I'll be watching you! 


Wore out from yesterday. Spent about 10 hours cleaning and moving and just wanted to share a picture of the selling area for my creations. 









Can you say grunge?  There was old material taped to this shelving and when I removed it this is what I found. This area had been used for supplies for years and was behind a curtain so looks weren't important. I'm planning on painting the shelving black, adding a fluorescent fixture and possibly blacklight tubes, and using styrofoam to make a brick or stone facade on the wall above. I moved the curtain back and will likely replace it with something more ominous.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My projects are done dear victim. I'm am terrified about shipping. I hope you will be able to find your gifts under all that bubble wrap!!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Done already, Kloey? You are definitely an over-achiever!

I have a couple of projects done, but there is one I am having to work a little harder at than I anticipated. Hoping it turns out the way I want. 

Also, got most of the supplies for a couple other projects. Need one or two things still, but there were Michaels coupons in my email inbox this morning, so I am good to go!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow kloey! I feel so far behind now.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have crafting ADHD. I painted, sewed, and hot glued this morning. . Now I can start focusing on sewing more capris in hopes that it will be war soon.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, I am such a slacker!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Man, I thought I was doing good just planning at this point!!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Kloey74 is on the ball! So far I have 1 project almost finished another one drying before I proceed with it and a third in the prep stage


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have to do my fun crafts on the weekends because my week days and nights are crazy time. I teach until 4 and then rush home. My kids have some kind of class nightly plus I'm trying to get back into my work out routine.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I forgot to add that I had a 4th project in the planning stages but I'm not sure that it's a good fit for my Victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i have gotten a lot of great stuff done whoot and i have so much time to create so many more great things whoot


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

all I have is a game plan, I did research on pinterest and etsy , I think I have a good idea of the things I want to make, but I could switch it up, have 3 versions of one thing , now need to decide which version my victim would like better!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Dear Victim,
> 
> No progress yet though do have a few ideas now.  Rest assured, I'll be watching you!
> 
> ...


 Wow. I bet you feel relieved and exhausted at the same time.



kloey74 said:


> My projects are done dear victim. I'm am terrified about shipping. I hope you will be able to find your gifts under all that bubble wrap!!!


 Again, Wow. Way to make the rest of us look bad. LOL. Can't wait to see what you made.



printersdevil said:


> Wow, I am such a slacker!


 You, and me both. 



MummyOf5 said:


> I forgot to add that I had a 4th project in the planning stages but I'm not sure that it's a good fit for my Victim


 Tell me what it is, and I'll tell you if I'll like it. Ha Ha

I bought something at the Salvation Army Thrift store yesterday. I couldn't pass it up. I was wondering if I should send it to my victim or not, and then, while driving home from the airport this morning, it hit me. I have the perfect idea for my purchase, and yes, it is going to my victim.. Hope my victim likes it.

Also, I updated my likes and added things to it.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I have 4 Fiji mermaids in different stages drying on a table in the garage, but I'm just a cheerleader for this reap. 

Did you happen to catch my latest project I posted last night?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Was that the crystal ball, Bethany? I actually saw it first on Pinterest - the one you made. So, I guess I was not the only one who liked it.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

that was it. I have a pic of the 7 small potion bottles that I did last night. will post it later. 

Lizzy I know you're exhausted, but you must be excited too!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Bethany said:


> that was it. I have a pic of the 7 small potion bottles that I did last night. will post it later.
> 
> Lizzy I know you're exhausted, but you must be excited too!!


A little bit exhausted but did have time to work on skulls today. I do dread going back to work but I absolutely love what I do and think adding some of my creations has boosted my enthusiasm.  

Are you going to do a how-to on those Fiji mermaids? Sure hope so.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm in a teasing mood.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love that material Kloey!

Lizzy, you have been very busy. I so wish that I could make skulls. I am really getting quite fond of them, but they are hard to find this time of year. I did see some yesterday in a truck stop yesterday when we stopped for gas on the Interstate. They were really nice and I now wish I would have picked up one. Also saw some great Wicked Witch things. She is not my fav, but a witch is still exciting to me!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

printersdevil, here is one I made for the second secret reaper. I'm using sublime nightmare's photo as hers is much better than the ones I took.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> printersdevil, here is one I made for the second secret reaper. I'm using sublime nightmare's photo as hers is much better than the ones I took.
> 
> View attachment 193753


Love it lizzy its so cool


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, Lizzy,,, how do you make them? you can never have too many skulls!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  They're paper mache. If you look at my blog, I'm trying to document the process and will be updating it later tonight.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I bought ______, _______, ________, and _______ today to make ______ for my victim!  And, it's the first time I have made _______, and it is something I wanted to make for myself.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Do like I just did, I'mthegoddess, make TWO, so you can have one as well.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great job, Lizzy.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

kloey74 said:


> My projects are done dear victim. I'm am terrified about shipping. I hope you will be able to find your gifts under all that bubble wrap!!!


You are already finished, and I just got my victims name. But don't worry victim, I'm going to stalk you like no one's ever stalked before, and you won't even know it. Then I'm going to think. Now that might take a little longer, and hurt a little bit, but don't worry, you're worth it. And I'm sure I'll have an idea buy June 5th, 10th at the latest. What? Shipping deadline is April 25th? I guess I'm going to have to think faster.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lizzie, you got some work cut out, but it has potential. I like your ideas. 
printersdevil, I did my herky. it may not be perfect, but I tried. I will probably try again. next time I might get my feet up as high as my ankles. 
love the material kloey.
lizzy, cool skull


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Paint It Black said:


> Do like I just did, I'mthegoddess, make TWO, so you can have one as well.


I always intended to make 2 but never did.  I've made potion boxes & crystal balls (among other things) for a few of my victims & never for myself. Finally made me a crystal ball


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

couple of nights ago, my son, my newphew and I went to Wal-Mart to get fish good, since Spookyone (sister) came up to the house, telling me about the house she used to live in, her and her other son was cleaning up the yard and cutting down the dead tree. Why is she cleaning a yard that she dont live at? Because, it is beatifulnightmare' childhood home and Spooyone's boy mow yards for money.

Anyway, the neighbor that had lived in that house dug out a pond and put some gold fishes, crab and ghost shrimps. They had surive the winter and Spookyone resucsed them, Hence us going to Wal-Mart at midnight and me finding a few items for my Victim. So yes, I found something for my darling Victim. Do not worry. I am not done. I am still stalking you.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> Do like I just did, I'mthegoddess, make TWO, so you can have one as well.


 I have the main ingredients for a second one, it would just take a little trip to the hardwood store. Now, there's a teaser.



Bethany said:


> I always intended to make 2 but never did.  I've made potion boxes & crystal balls (among other things) for a few of my victims & never for myself. Finally made me a crystal ball


 I hear you. I've made many things that I would like to have. I have made and given away two cheese cloth ghost, and it's still on my list of likes


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sometimes I would love to make two but a lot of the stuff I do you cant find two of the same item to make two. but that's ok just means my victim gets a one of a kind


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Was supposed to take grandma to therapy but we got about 9" of snow last night and she refuses to leave the house today. So I've had this morning to decide on three projects I plan to create for my victim. The easiest one I don't have all the supplies for so won't be able to start on it until I go back to work. But that does give me plenty of time to research and decide on my final design. The most time consuming one is in progress and the other one is in the planning stages as I think my idea will work but will have to do some tweaking I'm sure. So dear victim, do not fret, I am still watching you! 

I have a picture to post on the winter reaper thread that I meant to post last week and then I'm off to create.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so many ideas are coming forward I'm sure. soon victims, soon you will share


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Dear victim today is going to be 65 not sure I will be crafting new motorcycle needs to be road or is that more of I need some 2 wheel therapy haha


Saki, I say go with the motorcycle therapy. You will feel great and be in a better mood for creating


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Saki, I say go with the motorcycle therapy. You will feel great and be in a better mood for creating


the weather man was so wrong I did not go out but come summer if you do not see me on here much you will know why haha it will be al about the motorcycle for sure.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Weather man was SO RIGHT today for us, unfortunately. Rain & thunder storms all day. 

I'm working on crafts in the garage & working on the craft room organization.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What do you consider gory? Does that mean all blood or just real life slasher things?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

For me it is all blood, body parts slash movies or real life slash things. Can't stand it


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I agree, gory is bloody, yucky guts. Anything torture related and hard to watch or look at. I don't care for gory either, I cover my eyes. haha... A little blood isn't gory just when its overdone or in large ammounts.

Does your victim have a pinterst board? That's a good way to judge if its to gory or not. If you look on all of my boards I don't think there is much blood at all. I guess its kind of a blood level gauge haha....my blood level gauge is minimal


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree with both of you. But, this is sort of like the witch question. I am way overthinking. Looking for ideas for me and something for texaslucky for her victim. She and I differ in our definitions of this. LOL


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I see, I try to stay away from all gory things because I just don't know how far people like to go so I don't chance it. Unless they specifically say I love gory! or they do slaughter house, murder type themes.

I don't think I have told you guys before but that is why I have my niece. Her mom was killed that way so we don't do blood at all in our house. If its on a vampires neck or on a potion bottle that's okay but nothing to real for us.

I thought id mention it because I know I confuse the heck out of you guys because sometimes I say my niece Emily, sometimes I say my daughter. Sometimes I say I have three kids, other times I say 2. I need to just start saying I have three kids end of story. 
The aunt and mom thing is confusing because sometimes she calls me Aunt and sometimes Mom when she is around people that she doesn't want to ask any questions. Other kids ask her why do you live with your aunt and uncle. If she just called me mom I could say this is my daughter Emily. or vice versa, if she called me Aunt I could say this is my niece Emily but she says both so here I am confusing you guys , haha.....


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

That is sad. Lucky she had you. <3
Lots of people don't do blood & stuff for the ToT's.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I see, I try to stay away from all gory things because I just don't know how far people like to go so I don't chance it. Unless they specifically say I love gory! or they do slaughter house, murder type themes.
> 
> I don't think I have told you guys before but that is why I have my niece. Her mom was killed that way so we don't do blood at all in our house. If its on a vampires neck or on a potion bottle that's okay but nothing to real for us.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear that you know small world my stepsons aunt was also killed a violent death . I have never liked blood and gory stuff and when this happened was even more reason why I do not like it.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I argue with my brother over this very thing. He loves to scare the living crap out of little kids. I have little kids so as a parent I can see why parents argue at him when the kids are walking down the street. Don't get me wrong his haunt is pretty freaking amazing. Looks great! but for real not little kid friendly.

He has lots of bloody things and I personally don't think its appropriate for little kids but everyone is different. 
I know that one of my neighbors was really offended last year by my yard. She mumbled under her breath that it is suppose to be fun for kids not scare them to death. So I guess its subjective. I didn't think my haunt was really scary. She would have passed out if my brother set up in her neighborhood. haha.....


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Boos wife, she is lucky to have you guys.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

So sorry to hear about this, booswife.

We have a similar bond in nieces. Audree is my great niece. she is the almost 16 year old. My daughter, Tracie--texaslucky, has full custody of Audree. They both have lived with us since Aud was in 6th grade. she is now a sophomore in high school. They moved this past summer about an hour away. We miss them both so much. It is the same way with them. Sometimes Audree refers to me as her grandmom, but she calls me by my first name. She refers to Tracie as her mom, but then sometimes will talk about the situation and her "birth" mom as she calls her. She does call Tracie by her first name most of the time. We have her due to a drug situation. The other three kids are all with their dads. Aud's dad was not really in the picture and then he was killed in a motorcycle wreck the day that school started this year. 

So, I understand you.


I was ordering some things for myself and shared something with texaslucky. She was going to order with me to save on postage. It was something with quite a bit of blood on the prop type thing, but she said it was not gory. I thought it would be considered so, but it was not over the top. Anyway, I called her and she changed to something else to go with her vic stuff. Just saving quite a bit on postage since I was ordering me two 36 inch hanging witches.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Happy st patrick's day to all


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't do all out "butcher shop" scenes, but I have included some severed hands and feet, eyeballs, fingers, and one time even guts. But they looked pretty comical rather than scary, I think. For instance, I mixed in hands and feet with the string of stuffed animals for the carnevil prizes. I serve fingers and eyeballs on little silver trays, I've had hands sticking straight out of a bowl of fruit on the counter. My poor ol' gravedigger was a groundbreaker with his pants lying on the ground and guts made of Great Stuff showing between his shirt and pants. There was a crow on top of the guts. The kids all thought it was hilarious. And of course, there are a few "gross" things in the Mad Lab, like eyeballs in a jar, a brain in a jar. This year I am planning a crate of "spare parts." 

So do these things seem gory to you guys? In a way I guess they are, but not too extreme in my opinion. More like the Addams family than some slasher flick.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I do the Butcher Shop or Meat Market.  I have trayed & wrapped body parts & organs, severed heads, hands & feet hanging from a chain & on the tables with the food.  My table cloth is blood splattered (I made it) don't think it is too gorey though. IDK never had "Kids" see it.  My party is for Adults only. My grave yard in front is tame & kid friendly.








Oh did i forget to mention the bloody tools.............


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I do those kind of props too, Bethany, and have never considered them gory. To me gory is more someone real with guts hanging out or being slashed. Hmmm... this is one of those things that is really different for everyone I guess.

Anyway we solved our dilemma and she added something different that fits another area of her vic an got the break on shipping, too.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Last year, I made this garland for our stairway. And the family hated it. So I changed it out after just a couple days. Here's the before and after shots:










They liked this version:


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

For any American Horror Story People Season 4 will be set at a Carnival!!! 
Can't wait.

PIB I Likey!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I do those kind of props too, Bethany, and have never considered them gory. To me gory is more someone real with guts hanging out or being slashed. Hmmm... this is one of those things that is really different for everyone I guess.
> 
> Anyway we solved our dilemma and she added something different that fits another area of her vic an got the break on shipping, too.


glad you guys got it figured out


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> Last year, I made this garland for our stairway. And the family hated it. So I changed it out after just a couple days. Here's the before and after shots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok PIB who is the auto graphic guitar of  my son plays has 8 guitars so of course that's the first thing I noticed LOL

I like the after on your stairs best


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok PIB who is the auto graphic guitar of  my son plays has 8 guitars so of course that's the first thing I noticed LOL
> 
> I like the after on your stairs best


The Rolling Stones!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> The Rolling Stones!!


Aww can't tell from my phone.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Golly Gee whiz! I am so far behind! I got my victim's name, and it's an awesome one! But I have only ready their likes/dislikes lists a few times. I have been working on a Crossover for Cub Scouts last Saturday and trying to recharter a Troop that had died out last year. I promise my awesome victim I do have a teaser in the works. And I will be stalking and plotting tomorrow! Tonight its back to paperwork and den lessons.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

My husband had that Rolling Stones piece made for me as a gift. He got all the autographed items and had it all framed together. Also framed in it is my ticket and the hot pink wristband from when I saw them in concert.  We have this right in our front entryway to our condo.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

oh! as for gory, I agree excess blood, corpsing, and too realistic body parts and guts. My kids think the plastic dollar tree parts are funny, love zombies but are disturbed by The Walking Dead realistic ones (always have to DVR and watch it when their in bed), and we have a posable skelly which they think is hilarious!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> My husband had that Rolling Stones piece made for me as a gift. He got all the autographed items and had it all framed together. Also framed in it is my ticket and the hot pink wristband from when I saw them in concert.  We have this right in our front entryway to our condo.


very cool  my son keeps telling me mom I want a signed pink floyd I said ya ok when I get rich LOL


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Paint It Black said:


> I don't do all out "butcher shop" scenes, but I have included some severed hands and feet, eyeballs, fingers, and one time even guts. But they looked pretty comical rather than scary, I think. For instance, I mixed in hands and feet with the string of stuffed animals for the carnevil prizes. I serve fingers and eyeballs on little silver trays, I've had hands sticking straight out of a bowl of fruit on the counter. My poor ol' gravedigger was a groundbreaker with his pants lying on the ground and guts made of Great Stuff showing between his shirt and pants. There was a crow on top of the guts. The kids all thought it was hilarious. And of course, there are a few "gross" things in the Mad Lab, like eyeballs in a jar, a brain in a jar. This year I am planning a crate of "spare parts."
> 
> Nope doesn't sound to gory to me. I actually want a severed head for my sleepy hollow scene this year. I will look for one that looks kinda real not like a zombie one. Id say those things are more gross than gory. kids always love gross! haha.... my kids do anyway.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bethany said:


> I do the Butcher Shop or Meat Market.  I have trayed & wrapped body parts & organs, severed heads, hands & feet hanging from a chain & on the tables with the food.  My table cloth is blood splattered (I made it) don't think it is too gorey though. IDK never had "Kids" see it.  My party is for Adults only. My grave yard in front is tame & kid friendly.
> View attachment 193818
> 
> 
> Oh did i forget to mention the bloody tools.............



This scene is gory to me but wouldn't bother me at all if I came to your house, I think its cool for adults but like you said its an adult party. I love seeing everything you guys do even the dumb zombie babies, I saw some really cool scenes with those in my neigborhood last year. Even though I hate them the way they used them was cool. Im with you though Bethany I wouldn't put this out for kids.

I lean towards literary spooky things, sleepy hollow, edgar allan poe, Dracula, phantom of the opera. Thats just my thing. I love seeing everyones stuff no matter what it is.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

PIB I don't think your first pic is gory but I do like the second pic better, good ole classic Halloween  My stairs looked almost identical, ill see if I can find a pic


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

if someone says Gorey. then I think full gushing blood, guts everywhere and parts and pieces of the body everywhere. Too much for me. That is more Spookyone's speed. I am okay with little blood. just do not like gorey. I dont mind checking it out somewhere, but it tends to be overrated for me. That is just me.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> Last year, I made this garland for our stairway. And the family hated it. So I changed it out after just a couple days. Here's the before and after shots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have a problem with your body parts, as there is no way they are real. I have a problem with meat grinders. Half torsos with guts hanging out, slasher scenes I dislike.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> What do you consider gory? Does that mean all blood or just real life slasher things?


Hmm...interesting question since I'm one of the ones who says they don't mind gore.  I can take just about anything no matter how bloody but my consideration of is bloody body parts and gooey oozing flesh. I did get a little squeamish at whichever Saw movie had the guy putting his hand in the box with the whizzing saw blades and when the guy got his Achilles tendon cut in Hostel I jumped. Of course I was watching horror movies with my dad before I started school and grew up with Jason and Freddy so I guess I'm pretty immune.

One reason we started staying with my Mother-in-law besides the remodel was that my father-in-law was beginning to fail. Though he'd not really been well for years, he became sick with what we just considered to be a stomach virus except that it went on for over a week and he refused to go to the hospital. I guess it just got too much for him to handle and he shot himself in the head. The room he was in was right above our bedroom and I was there within seconds as I thought he had fallen. 

I wondered how seeing the aftermath and cleaning up the mess would affect me and would my hubby be bothered by anything gory in the future. And to be honest, the only thing that really has affected me was the episode of The Walking Dead where Axel was shot in the head. That episode aired not long after and I just shook. Nothing has bothered me since but I don't know if I'd want to see or own a prop with a gunshot wound to the head.

Oh and I forgot to add that I worked eight years in a slaughterhouse and was pretty much immune to the slaughtering by the time I left.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Lizzy, I'm sorry you had to be the one to find him like that. I can't imagine, nor do I want to.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Lizzy, that is so sad, and I cannot believe that you found him. So terrible for you! I don't like gore, butcher shop things. Some ground breaker type things are OK, and a small amount of blood. I guess it depends on the setting, and overall display on what I feel is gory. I love the creepy scary, things that go bump in the night, the brain can scare more than anything. There is too much horrible things that happen in real life, bloody people are just too possible. One of the years at the campground some people had a truck accident scene, very poor taste, too many people lose their life in them. Not my cup of tea! Don't mess with the devil or demons for the same type of reason, got enough bad things going on, don't need to mess with that too! 


I did find something small at a thrift store today for my victim, well a couple of small things! Yay, I am started!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so sorry lizy that is awful

yaaaa bethene for getting started. 


i love when you are working on something and it seems like it is missing and then it hits you bam and now it looks so much better


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Lizzy, I am so sorry to hear about your father-in-law. The whole thing sounds horrible and traumatizing. So glad you are all right after something like that. Take care of yourself.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, that is a traumatic story, Lizzy. What a horrible thing to have to go through.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, bethene, you are on your way. I got started today too with a couple of purchases. Feels good to have a plan or a start of one.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. It's been over a year now and we're all doing OK. Just wish my hubby and his mom didn't have to live with that memory.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

booswife and saki, sorry to hear your sad stories. I don't like bloody or gory either. my sister I feel does gory, but that's her choice. then she came to my haunt, and she said it was a nice haunt, but she would never do gory like me. WHAT? I DO GORY! I guess it's in the eye of the beholder. I feel I always try to do kid friendly. 
pib and Bethany, I don't think either of those scenes to gory.
lizzy, I am so sorry you lost your fil that way. sad you are the one to find him


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

want to do some big brain storming today for more cool one of a kind items for my victim


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Going shopping, maybe I'll find something cool for my victim!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Hubby has been sick for almost 2 weeks & going to the dr. for the 3rd time. I avoided getting it for 10 days.  Thought I kept it at bay. I was wrong. 
Hate being sick. Guess I'll work on stuff in the garage after I do the grocery shopping.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hope everyone has a fantastic day full of positive energy


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I am out looking around today for some things for mom (printersdevil). She has me on the hunt for several items she needs and can't find. She wanted to check out the thrift stores and especially a big Salvation Army Store close to my house while she was here Saturday. But, we had to get on the road to Kansas and got back late due to weather. She is coming down again this Saturday to ride back to Kansas with me to pick up my daughter. I bet she comes early. The SA store is driving her crazy because it is so much bigger than the one in her town. lol


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I got some good things at the junk store the other day. I'm glad we have lots of time, because my plans once I nail them down will probably take me a couple weeks.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got some boxes today to start packing some items that are done for my victim


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Whew, I finished what I found to be the somewhat "tricky" project today. Hint: it is red, black, and white,  hehehe. Oh, I am having so much fun with this one.  Still on the lookout for a few more things, so not done yet.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pib, I know, I know, I know what it is. a bloody zebra. lol.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Got hubby involved in this Mini Reaper. I have been wanting to make something for my sister and texaslucky is going to make a version of it to go with her Reaper stuff. I have looked and looked for two particular items needed and can't find. So, dear hubby is coming to the rescue. I'm not sure he would have done it for me---but she is his baby--at almost 32! She can get him to do most anything! LOL


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I have come to the conclusion after shopping today that some Easter decorations are scarier than Halloween ones. Whew! But I did find several small projects to do for my victim!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I didn't get one thing done today. Haven't even been on. Today is my son Abram's 6 th birthday so he stayed home from school and we built legos and watched Scooby doo all day! I'll be back crafting tomorrow, no worries little victim


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hey! those are my colors!!! I am good with those colors..... But so is Saki, now that I am thinking about it. Dang.. its not for me.



Paint It Black said:


> Whew, I finished what I found to be the somewhat "tricky" project today. Hint: it is red, black, and white,  hehehe. Oh, I am having so much fun with this one.  Still on the lookout for a few more things, so not done yet.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I painted today! That felt great, I know that sound dumb, but I had enjoyed it. I also found two items at the Dollar General that I believe will work. At least I hope it works. The weather was cold but super nice out. Of course, I have suffy nose, sneezing and coughing thing going on but I manage.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

happy bday to your son booswife.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Finished 2 more projects last night. And started packing box  one item is going to be tricky to ship but will figuer it out

Maybe I will ship this week or maybe next . Soon victim ou will be smiling


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just checking in. In town right now as our internet is down once again. Spent last night working on projects and did find a few things at the thrift store that I can make over.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Went shopping last night and got ingredients to make paper clay and possibly chalk paint, never done either before. I was going to work an the 2nd part of a project for my victim but my foam cutter's not heating up so hubby's going to look at it for me later and see what the deal is. 
I'll probably start a different one after bit. I really need to study my vic's likes and narrow down the possibilities so I can concentrate on those and get something accomplished 
Get too many ideas and it makes it hard to decide.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

paper clay and chalk paint, sounds awesome mummyof5. Ive never used either but it sounds great!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thought I'd give it a try. Lots of projects out there that use them


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I painted a little today too! I enjoy it so much! I also have a couple things to paint for moi too. I don't know what I put it off but now that I have the paints out for my victim, I will finally get them done as well! Crafting makes me happy, and if it's creepy crafting I'm even happier! lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> Thought I'd give it a try. Lots of projects out there that use them


Cool let us know how it's going


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yes, yes, crafting is fun


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

MummyOf5 said:


> Thought I'd give it a try. Lots of projects out there that use them


I don't think I have used chalk paint, but I use paper clay on projects. I buy it premade at Hobby Lobby though. It has a bit of a more airy texture maybe than regular clay, but I use it the same. It takes a few days to air dry/ harden usually. I tend to use it in conjunction with mache.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hit a thrift store at lunch today and found two items for my victim!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Ohhhhhh, I know that I will love what saki.girl is sending me and what Jules17 found at the thrift store. I also love the sound of my special gifts from mommyof5 using the paper clay and chalk paint just for me. Or will it be the wonderful painting that beautiful nightmare worked on today?

Gee, Reaper, I am not picky. I will love it what ever it is!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I came up with a couple of ideas for teasers!!!! 

I need a printer, the one we have does not have ink , and does not work with my lap top, our pc has a very old windows program, so won't be able to do what I need,,, sigh,,,, my sil said she has one I could have, but then has not mentioned it,, not sure about mentioning it,, but to make a few of the things I want to, I need a good windows program, and a printer,,,


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see what you guys come up with this time around!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

bethene welcome to the crappy printer club. I don't even have one that works, lol. Can you go the library?
I hate to have great ideas and cant get what I need to do it


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got a few things done today victim and a posted a pic of something that came in the mail on the teaser page. Man oh man victim, I have no doubts, I mean 0 that you are going to love this one!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, I love it all even though I'm not playing. such cool ideas.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

So sorry Lizzy (


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I pretty much played hooky today as I decided at the last minute to ride to work with hubby and hit the quarter thrift store. Found a few things that I may be able to use in a future reaping. Went through garbage at warehouse where hubby works and snagged 18 or 19 sturdy cardboard tubes that I have no idea of what to do with.  Grandma goes to therapy tomorrow so if my victim's lucky I may make some progress on Friday.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> I pretty much played hooky today as I decided at the last minute to ride to work with hubby and hit the quarter thrift store. Found a few things that I may be able to use in a future reaping. Went through garbage at warehouse where hubby works and snagged 18 or 19 sturdy cardboard tubes that I have no idea of what to do with.  Grandma goes to therapy tomorrow so if my victim's lucky I may make some progress on Friday.


They'd make great pipes if you were so inclined to modify an organ 

Lizzy did you see my Bethany Fix on the Minion Mirror?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

A pipe organ would be great! At my current rate I might get to it around 2016.  

No I haven't seen the mirror. Is it posted on the picture thread? Oh and I just sent you a PM about the missing envelope.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got some more projects done and thought of a few others


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> A pipe organ would be great! At my current rate I might get to it around 2016.
> 
> No I haven't seen the mirror. Is it posted on the picture thread? Oh and I just sent you a PM about the missing envelope.


I'll make it easy for you


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Bethany said:


> I'll make it easy for you
> View attachment 193969


That's neat but now I'm really curious! Did you break it more to create the web or is it painted on.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> That's neat but now I'm really curious! Did you break it more to create the web or is it painted on.


It is just hot glue. The 3 curved lines coming from the bottom middle is where the cracks were, Glued them then filled in from there.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks similer to my web stain glass. I have.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hummm Wounder who this is for


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Me Me Me! Oh wait,  I'm a cheerleader.

Nice teaser Saki!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hopefully they like what's in that box


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm gonna love it


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love it, too!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

oooo, pretty......I was just telling scareme that I didn't really have any black cat stuff....lol....

Well Victim, I made a charm for you today, yes a charm to put on to something else but not a potion bottle..did I confuse you?

I also put down my first coat of navy blue paint for another thing that you will love (the charm doesn't go on this either)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

That brown box is sitting on the dock at my work waiting for a brown truck to pick it up and make someone a happy haunter very soon . But don't worrie my dear victim there is more that will be coming your way


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I got teased today!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Moonwhitch cool teaser


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 194018
> 
> I got teased today!!


love it witchykitty


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I need a black cat and clock! Well, as long as it is not real. We have three dogs already.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ohhh, and not me, me, me either. I'm another cheerleader. but if it were me, I'd like it.
yeah, a teaser. that is so creepy cool.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I made it over to an estate sale that featured lots of antiques today. Found some things for me and some items to use for projects for my victim. One was an idea I already had in mind; the other is totally based around the item I found today. So fun!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hubby's trying to fix my foam cutter


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got some things for projects for my victim at a thrift store today. They are part of a bigger project, small things adding up to make a bigger thing. Plus have 2 teaser ideas if I can get on the ball and send them.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Dear Victim,

I'm kinda bummed as I realize That some are already shipping and your reaping will not come 'til near the end.  Maybe it's time for a teaser! 

The most time consuming project is about half completed, I just figured out how I'm going to do your second item (though a few details are left to work out), and been looking for something at the thrift store I can rip apart to get started on the final and easiest project but not having any luck. I have to run to town for a dentist appt. and hoping the rain holds out as I'm also planning to get some pictures of the brick on old buildings for another project I'm starting. As much as I hate to, I'll be paying my insurance over the phone because I just can't bear the fact of going to that town knowing that I don't have any extra cash to visit the four thrift stores there.  Oh the agony! LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzy don't be bummed that some are shipping. that is why I made the shipping date so far so there was no pressure so enjoy have fun and no stressing


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot weekend time and the sun is going to be out so i can finishe a project i wanted to do whoot


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Lizzy I'm no where near shopping either! And I myself don't mind waiting it adds to the suspense and the sweet torture! It's a big part of the reaping to me. Everyday I have something to look forward to! And if I'm not reaped I can wait for those cool pictures of what others are receiving!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lizzy, I agree with beautifulnightmare, I have not even started making things, I have gathered some things and have some good ideas, but that is all, but then I am a terrible procrastinator, so you probably can't go by me.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Me, too. I have some ideas and a little done, plus a little shopping, but the crafting has not started. No worries my friends. There will be fun for everyone! It is exciting to get reaped early and then get to enjoy everyone's pictures as they come in later. But, it is also so much fun to have to wait and anticipate each day if there will be a box of my own.. Still there are pictures of others to help with the wait. 

Did I mention that I LOVE the Secret Reaper exchanges?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I love them too, Printersdevil. They make me be more creative, working on projects I never would have thought of otherwise. So part of it is the challenge of coming up with something somewhat new and unique every time. Keeps my brain going (somewhat).


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Especially this time of year! Oh how I wish I could run to DT for a skull or something. Or Wally World or somewhere...Oh yeah, I have thrift stores and there I have to think outside the box. LOL

I am headed back to Kansas tomorrow with texaslucky to pick up the teen from her Spring Break to see Nana. Last Saturday we had wind, rain and hail. I hope this long trip is much smoother, but we do have rain in the forecast again. Hopefully, I will be home before late night again. We are not going to go out to eat with them this time. Just picking her up and hitting the road. Hopefully we won't have weather that slows us down to snail pace again. I passed several very interesting flea markets that I hope are open when I come back through.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, this is becoming a fantastic reaper. I have 3 people who have shared with me what they are giving their victims. oh my gosh, lucky victims they will be. you guys have dreamed up some fabulous ideas. and even though they are not presents for me, I would cherish every one of them. wait till you guys see what you are getting. some very nice gifts. you guys have got to share pictures. these are gifts that need to be showed off.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

It's the weekend which means craft time. I had another idea pop into my head so I had to get some black yarn.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I got some stuff at Michael's today and I have a 4 day weekend, so I plan on doing some major crafting. The weather turned back to cold again too, so I have a good excuse to stay home and craft. 

And I also won't be shipping until around the deadline. I promise it will be worth the wait though my dear victim.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> whoot weekend time and the sun is going to be out so i can finishe a project i wanted to do whoot


 you and me too. I see you changed your tag line. I assume that is your bike?



printersdevil said:


> Especially this time of year! Oh how I wish I could run to DT for a skull or something. Or Wally World or somewhere...Oh yeah, I have thrift stores and there I have to think outside the box. LOL
> 
> I am headed back to Kansas tomorrow with texaslucky to pick up the teen from her Spring Break to see Nana. Last Saturday we had wind, rain and hail. I hope this long trip is much smoother, but we do have rain in the forecast again. Hopefully, I will be home before late night again. We are not going to go out to eat with them this time. Just picking her up and hitting the road. Hopefully we won't have weather that slows us down to snail pace again. I passed several very interesting flea markets that I hope are open when I come back through.


 You be careful. I hope you get to stop at some shops.



kloey74 said:


> It's the weekend which means craft time. I had another idea pop into my head so I had to get some black yarn.


 Kloey, you have been like the crafting energizer bunny. She just keeps going.



blueczarina said:


> I got some stuff at Michael's today and I have a 4 day weekend, so I plan on doing some major crafting. The weather turned back to cold again too, so I have a good excuse to stay home and craft.
> 
> And I also won't be shipping until around the deadline. I promise it will be worth the wait though my dear victim.


 A 4 day weekend? That rocks.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> lizzy don't be bummed that some are shipping. that is why I made the shipping date so far so there was no pressure so enjoy have fun and no stressing


And that is exactly why I joined.  I have so much going on in the next three weeks that I'll need the extra time. Still think a teaser may be in order. LOL


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

going to the craft store today i have to get a few things for my victims goodie box


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> you and me too. I see you changed your tag line. I assume that is your bike?
> 
> .


yep my pride and joy and my speed junky fix  

Its a Kawasaki Ninja so yep got to get it all the cool assessories just bought a fender elimanator kit which is to take that big ugly tail thing off by the rear tire that has got to go  LOL next get rid of the stock tires they are not sticky enough  frame sliders lets just say this hobbie is not cheap either LOL 
i will get pics of the tank bag i made for it . Its a coffin hell yes  

this is my obssesion for the summer ok really all year long but i dont enjoy rain riding so summer time i ride my *** off.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

beautiful bike saki. let's call it the green hornet. lol


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Cool bike Saki. Love the green!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki's the proud momma of a green bouncing bike. Enjoy your rides. Green is my favorite color. Quickly followed by orange.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Hubby is putting up my ceiling fan in the nook/bar area. Unfortunately I am not going to get my other 2 pendant lights in the area like I wanted. 
SO the 2 other ones I have may end up over the work bench in the garage. Still great for my Halloween setup.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, ceiling fan didn't get put up. he thinks there need to be more support. It is a very heavy fan. So perhaps this one will be mounted on the back porch & I'll order another for the kitchen.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Went to three thrift stores today, and got several things for my projects for my wonderful victim! One thing was on my I want to do this list, but figured I wouldn't be able to, but I found the perfect thing to make it work, I also found a different version of something that I already had gotten, but this on will work better. I also got a couple small things that will be good for projects.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Saki's the proud momma of a green bouncing bike. Enjoy your rides. Green is my favorite color. Quickly followed by orange.


haha ya a baby that gose 170 whoot


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

picked up a few things to do arts and crafts with for my dear sweet victim


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

How exciting that you all have had good days today. I spent 12 hours in a car driving 319 miles to meet my sister and pick up the teen after spring Break. We spent about 10 minutes in the parking lot talking and hit the road for the return 319 miles. I did pause at a Walmart in Kansas to pick up some of my favorite barbecue sauce---Curley's Hot and Spicy Sauce. It is made in Kansas and not sold in Texas. I bought the only 7 bottles that they had. It is the BEST.

I also made one other stop and picked up something for my victim that saw last weekend. Let me just say, remember I was in the land of the Wicked Witch...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

did anyone miss me? Nahhh. I do not know what is my problem. I cannot seem to kick my sinus's butt. I would be okay for a few days then I would get sick for a few days and it would be a repeat. I cannot get rid of this crud crap. I am taking Advil Cold and Sinus, behind the counter kind and it seems to help, but it is not enough. I got started on my Victim's gifts, but today I had to go to Deaf Socal Club as part of my homework assignement (I really did not want to go) and chat with the local deafie. Now I am home reading Halloween Fourm, Facebook and trying to think up 5 pages of my summary in the ASL program. I have not started page one yet....


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

NOWHINING said:


> did anyone miss me? Nahhh. I do not know what is my problem. I cannot seem to kick my sinus's butt. I would be okay for a few days then I would get sick for a few days and it would be a repeat. I cannot get rid of this crud crap. I am taking Advil Cold and Sinus, behind the counter kind and it seems to help, but it is not enough. I got started on my Victim's gifts, but today I had to go to Deaf Socal Club as part of my homework assignement (I really did not want to go) and chat with the local deafie. Now I am home reading Halloween Fourm, Facebook and trying to think up 5 pages of my summary in the ASL program. I have not started page one yet....


I started last Sunday with the sinus stuff. Feeling much better. Hubby however is into week 3 with whatever he has.  And he's been to the dr. 3 times! Think it is time for a new doctor. He hasn't been able to take is RA Meds because he's been sick, so he has inflamation in his joints.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sounds like things are coming together.
hope all ye that are sick feel better soon.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have been dealing with this off and on since the Fall. I mean this is crazy. I prob should go to the doctor. But I am actually avoding them. Already took the hubby and the son to Dr for this stuff but not me.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nowhining, you may need an antibiotic to finally kick this. Dear hubby has been fighting this for awhile. He was taking Sudafed (the behind the counter stuff) and finally went to the Urgent care clinic earlier this week. She said that he needed to add Zyrtec or Clariton to it and gave him an antiobiotic. He is just now starting to feel a littler better. He had this in January too. Hard to get rid of this.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Hubby is putting up my ceiling fan in the nook/bar area. Unfortunately I am not going to get my other 2 pendant lights in the area like I wanted.
> SO the 2 other ones I have may end up over the work bench in the garage. Still great for my Halloween setup.





Bethany said:


> Well, ceiling fan didn't get put up. he thinks there need to be more support. It is a very heavy fan. So perhaps this one will be mounted on the back porch & I'll order another for the kitchen.


 We put one up in the living room that could use more support. It wobbles on higher speeds, so he was probably right.



printersdevil said:


> How exciting that you all have had good days today. I spent 12 hours in a car driving 319 miles to meet my sister and pick up the teen after spring Break. We spent about 10 minutes in the parking lot talking and hit the road for the return 319 miles. I did pause at a Walmart in Kansas to pick up some of my favorite barbecue sauce---Curley's Hot and Spicy Sauce. It is made in Kansas and not sold in Texas. I bought the only 7 bottles that they had. It is the BEST.
> 
> I also made one other stop and picked up something for my victim that saw last weekend. Let me just say, remember I was in the land of the Wicked Witch...


 Cant wait to see what you bought. Glad you had a safe trip.



NOWHINING said:


> did anyone miss me? Nahhh. I do not know what is my problem. I cannot seem to kick my sinus's butt. I would be okay for a few days then I would get sick for a few days and it would be a repeat. I cannot get rid of this crud crap. I am taking Advil Cold and Sinus, behind the counter kind and it seems to help, but it is not enough. I got started on my Victim's gifts, but today I had to go to Deaf Socal Club as part of my homework assignement (I really did not want to go) and chat with the local deafie. Now I am home reading Halloween Fourm, Facebook and trying to think up 5 pages of my summary in the ASL program. I have not started page one yet....





NOWHINING said:


> I have been dealing with this off and on since the Fall. I mean this is crazy. I prob should go to the doctor. But I am actually avoding them. Already took the hubby and the son to Dr for this stuff but not me.


You should really go see the doctor. I had this crud a while back, and my doctor said she never sees me, so she gave me a zpack.. she wouldn't give my husband one at the time. Feel better.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I will prob end up going to Doc. I rather not, but having this for a while, enough becomes enough you know? It makes it stressful on me now I am thinking about it. It made it hard for me to attend to school and deal my family. BLAHHHHHHHH


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I hate sinus infections. They are so painful. I always have them.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sometimes you just gotta go to the dr.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am doing the same thing Nowhining. I hate going to the doctor, blah! And just like you I start to feel better for a day or two and then bam! I am back to laying on the couch again. Which isn't easy for me since everytime my two year old catches me laying on the couch she literally comes and sits on my head!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I rode with a friend to pick up her Yorkie puppy she just bought! 3hrs one way!
Well she's been waiting 10 weeks for him to be old enough to finally bring home! 
I haven't gotten any crafting done, but I did do some research on my phone on a project for my victim while riding in the car!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Happy birthday, bethene. I hope you have had a good one.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

was finaly a amazing sunny weekend only did a little crafting 
worked in yard got my finder eliminator put on my bike. dyed hair black and burgandy. was a fantastic weekend and lots of walking with my sweet dog. bring on the amazing weather .


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday to youuuuu Bethene!!!! I hope you get a big piece of cake!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday Bethene


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Happy bday bethene


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday Beth! And, many more.........


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I met up with Jules 17 yesterday. She found a small candelabra she thought I might be able to use. It's perfect. Anyway, it was great meeting face to face with a fellow halloween forum member.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

im the goddess said:


> I met up with Jules 17 yesterday. She found a small candelabra she thought I might be able to use. It's perfect. Anyway, it was great meeting face to face with a fellow halloween forum member.


Yes, it was fun meeting imthegoddess and in trade for the candelabra, she gave me one of those clear skull vodka bottles which goes great with my day of the dead tequila bottle!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> I met up with Jules 17 yesterday. She found a small candelabra she thought I might be able to use. It's perfect. Anyway, it was great meeting face to face with a fellow halloween forum member.


very very cool


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Happy birthday bethene!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you all for the birthday wishes,,, I did not get cake, but to dark chocolate brownies,,, so yumm,, all good!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

but bethene, how does one put their 21 candles onto 2 brownies? I bet you had a flame thrower there. yes, quite some fire there. lol. Happy Birthday again.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope everyone has a great Monday


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

OK, I have volunteered to "help" with our HOA's Easter Egg Hunt & Potluck Breakfast. Don't laugh. I LOVE to plan & organize, but I am finding it very hard not to throw some Halloween stuff in there.  Can't help it my heart belongs to Halloween.  Have lots to do, but having fun with it. Due to heat here in FL, we have to pick candy for the bags carefully. LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

don't you just hate when you make something for a victim then you start to think omg will they like it is the really lame LOL so you send it and keep your fingers crossed that they love t


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> don't you just hate when you make something for a victim then you start to think omg will they like it is the really lame LOL so you send it and keep your fingers crossed that they love t


I worry about that every time! I am biting my nails from the trip home from shipping it till they post they like it!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Yep, been there, Saki.  

At the huge high school rummage sale this weekend, I was able to find a couple more items needed for my victim's gifts. That gives me some more projects to work on this week. Yay!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ya I was like this is wicked they will love it. then I shipped it and was like ok one hope it makes it there all in one piece and dang I hope they love it. Will know soon LOL 

hoping to think up a few more cool ideas to make to go in box need to do some brain storming for sure


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I do and think that all the time, Saki, am always rethinking, and worrying about what I have sent.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, I've never seen anything you've sent bomb. so hush your foolish talk.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Spent time today working on one of my victim's gifts, got all my skulls prepared to add paper clay to, finished cutting my foam bricks and scavenged an old piece of paneling to serve as the backing for my brick wall display. Unfortunately I need to wait until next week to finish the brick wall since it has to fit into a specific area and in my measurements I neglected to note how much clearance I'd need for the outlets on that wall. So since we're taking another load of inventory to the store on Sunday, the backing board will go along to make sure it fits. I figured that if I added the brick now they'd likely get messed up when we strapped the load down. 

Oh and a little bit of caution for those of you dealing with colds, sinus, etc... I've been dealing with a cold and sinus infection since last week and have been taking OTC cold and allergy medicines around the clock for days. I'm hypoglycemic and this morning I could have sworn my blood sugar was low as I was really lethargic yet it was in my normal range. I've been semi-depressed and dopey all day and honestly think it's the medicine doing it. I've refrained from taking anything today in hopes that this feeling goes away and as bad as I hate to I may have to bite the bullet and go to Dr. to get this infection cleared up.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Bethany said:


> OK, I have volunteered to "help" with our HOA's Easter Egg Hunt & Potluck Breakfast. Don't laugh. I LOVE to plan & organize, but I am finding it very hard not to throw some Halloween stuff in there.  Can't help it my heart belongs to Halloween.  Have lots to do, but having fun with it. Due to heat here in FL, we have to pick candy for the bags carefully. LOL


This is what you need................
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-misc-picture194419-halloween-egg.jpg
My town lays these all over a baseball field for halloween and has the kids hunt them at night with flashlights. They usually have tootsierolls/stickers/gum inside.
I've been collecting them for years planning to do an egg tree in my yard for easter but always manage to pack them away,never to be seen again


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Bethany said:


> OK, I have volunteered to "help" with our HOA's Easter Egg Hunt & Potluck Breakfast. Don't laugh. I LOVE to plan & organize, but I am finding it very hard not to throw some Halloween stuff in there.  Can't help it my heart belongs to Halloween.  Have lots to do, but having fun with it. Due to heat here in FL, we have to pick candy for the bags carefully. LOL


You could always do up a few of them this way. I used Easter eggs as Sugar Skulls the year I went with Day Of The Dead theme. I put the candy inside the skulls. I also found little light up maracas on clearance. It was my most popular treat ever. Kids still remind me to this day of when I gave out maracas.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

They do not put anything inside the eggs  due to ants. I then really do not see why we are bothering with the eggs. JMO
I think there should be something in the eggs even if it is some cheesey toy or stickers. She also does not want to count the number of kids in each group, divide eggs accordingly & tell children when they get a set number of eggs that they are done. IMO this give each child the opportunity to "find eggs". No tears or fits. Since they all get the same thing anyhow.... I digress.

Let's get crafting people! I need a fix of Halloween!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Dear Victim,

I'm hoping to get project one near completion (except for paint) and get started on project two today as I have the parts gathered and keeping my fingers crossed they go together as planned. Still a little dopey and trying to get the cold medicine out of my system, but have lots to do today including washing and pricing boxes of glass for opening next weekend. Have something extra planned as well but need to get ink for printer first. Never fear, you are being watched.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> They do not put anything inside the eggs  due to ants. I then really do not see why we are bothering with the eggs. JMO
> I think there should be something in the eggs even if it is some cheesey toy or stickers. She also does not want to count the number of kids in each group, divide eggs accordingly & tell children when they get a set number of eggs that they are done. IMO this give each child the opportunity to "find eggs". No tears or fits. Since they all get the same thing anyhow.... I digress.
> 
> Let's get crafting people! I need a fix of Halloween!!


I have to agree why bother who wants to look for empty eggs. LOL 

hope everyone has a great day. can not wait to go to the chiropractor today. my neck gets partial dislocated at times and the baby is out will be great to have me adjusted and back in alignment. come on 4:45


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Saki, I hope your day speeds by and you get some relief.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Saki, I hope your day speeds by and you get some relief.


thank you sweetie me to I will say last night I took 2 pm meds and slept great LOL


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

scareme - those DOD eggs are so great! I would think those and the maracas would be memorable. So creative too.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> don't you just hate when you make something for a victim then you start to think omg will they like it is the really lame LOL so you send it and keep your fingers crossed that they love t


I've never seen anything you've posted, and thought its lame. I vote send it anyway. I'm sure your victim will love it.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

bethene said:


> I do and think that all the time, Saki, am always rethinking, and worrying about what I have sent.


i think we all do it. I know I do.



lizzyborden said:


> Spent time today working on one of my victim's gifts, got all my skulls prepared to add paper clay to, finished cutting my foam bricks and scavenged an old piece of paneling to serve as the backing for my brick wall display. Unfortunately I need to wait until next week to finish the brick wall since it has to fit into a specific area and in my measurements I neglected to note how much clearance I'd need for the outlets on that wall. So since we're taking another load of inventory to the store on Sunday, the backing board will go along to make sure it fits. I figured that if I added the brick now they'd likely get messed up when we strapped the load down.
> 
> Oh and a little bit of caution for those of you dealing with colds, sinus, etc... I've been dealing with a cold and sinus infection since last week and have been taking OTC cold and allergy medicines around the clock for days. I'm hypoglycemic and this morning I could have sworn my blood sugar was low as I was really lethargic yet it was in my normal range. I've been semi-depressed and dopey all day and honestly think it's the medicine doing it. I've refrained from taking anything today in hopes that this feeling goes away and as bad as I hate to I may have to bite the bullet and go to Dr. to get this infection cleared up.


take care of yourself. That is scary. Could very well be the OTC, or it could be you equilibrium is messed up due to sinus and inner ear thing.



lizzyborden said:


> Dear Victim,
> 
> I'm hoping to get project one near completion (except for paint) and get started on project two today as I have the parts gathered and keeping my fingers crossed they go together as planned. Still a little dopey and trying to get the cold medicine out of my system, but have lots to do today including washing and pricing boxes of glass for opening next weekend. Have something extra planned as well but need to get ink for printer first. Never fear, you are being watched.


did you say glass? What kind of glass. Hey Bethany, she said glass! LOL


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am not going to get much crafting done today. school was cancelled because of snow. so I have all 4 monsters home with me. made them do their chores now I'm going to relax and play WoW while the toddler takes a nap. I hope!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I hope your neck feels better soon Saki. I've never been to a chiropractor, but my husband swears by them. 

beautifulnightmare, It's funny to read about snow closing schools when it's so nice here. My husband is even talking about cutting the grass this weekend. 

Well I've done a lot of thinking while I was gone last week, and came up with some good ideas. Now to figure out how to pack so as not to have anything get broken. I made something I think would be perfect for my victim, but I don't know if it will make it through the mail. And after seeing some of the things from last reap arrive broken, do you think it is worth trying? Or should I come up with something else, and make sure it's sturdy. What do you all think?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> I hope your neck feels better soon Saki. I've never been to a chiropractor, but my husband swears by them.
> 
> beautifulnightmare, It's funny to read about snow closing schools when it's so nice here. My husband is even talking about cutting the grass this weekend.
> 
> Well I've done a lot of thinking while I was gone last week, and came up with some good ideas. Now to figure out how to pack so as not to have anything get broken. I made something I think would be perfect for my victim, but I don't know if it will make it through the mail. And after seeing some of the things from last reap arrive broken, do you think it is worth trying? Or should I come up with something else, and make sure it's sturdy. What do you all think?



thank you sweetie ya I am a beliver in them I have migraines and he can get rid of them for me just by popping my neck  

I have never had any of the glass I have sent brake and I send a lot. 
just wrap every thing in bubble wrap and make sure that when its all packed nothing moves around in box and I always write glass and fragile so far its worked every time.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bethany, you should check Oriental Trading and see all the eggs that they have. You might get some ideas.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

my kind of Easter bunny  









or


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bubble wrap is great for fragile things, but the real key is it not having extra space to slide or move around. I often use a lot of plastic grocery bags, too since I tend to have so many. If it can move or slide around (box too big) it stands a big chance of breaking.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I was kinda noticing my moods to taking the BTC med. I have been off of med for few days now. I am okay. just dripping nose is all.



lizzyborden said:


> Spent time today working on one of my victim's gifts, got all my skulls prepared to add paper clay to, finished cutting my foam bricks and scavenged an old piece of paneling to serve as the backing for my brick wall display. Unfortunately I need to wait until next week to finish the brick wall since it has to fit into a specific area and in my measurements I neglected to note how much clearance I'd need for the outlets on that wall. So since we're taking another load of inventory to the store on Sunday, the backing board will go along to make sure it fits. I figured that if I added the brick now they'd likely get messed up when we strapped the load down.
> 
> Oh and a little bit of caution for those of you dealing with colds, sinus, etc... I've been dealing with a cold and sinus infection since last week and have been taking OTC cold and allergy medicines around the clock for days. I'm hypoglycemic and this morning I could have sworn my blood sugar was low as I was really lethargic yet it was in my normal range. I've been semi-depressed and dopey all day and honestly think it's the medicine doing it. I've refrained from taking anything today in hopes that this feeling goes away and as bad as I hate to I may have to bite the bullet and go to Dr. to get this infection cleared up.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey! It snowed here today and you guys are talking about mowing? DANG!



scareme said:


> I hope your neck feels better soon Saki. I've never been to a chiropractor, but my husband swears by them.
> 
> beautifulnightmare, It's funny to read about snow closing schools when it's so nice here. My husband is even talking about cutting the grass this weekend.
> 
> Well I've done a lot of thinking while I was gone last week, and came up with some good ideas. Now to figure out how to pack so as not to have anything get broken. I made something I think would be perfect for my victim, but I don't know if it will make it through the mail. And after seeing some of the things from last reap arrive broken, do you think it is worth trying? Or should I come up with something else, and make sure it's sturdy. What do you all think?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I promise myself if I finish the five page summary for class that I would focus on my victim's gifts. I only made it to four pages. heh.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scareme, those maracas are a clever idea.
Bethany, eggs need treats, and every child needs some eggs.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> I promise myself if I finish the five page summary for class that I would focus on my victim's gifts. I only made it to four pages. heh.


 Almost there. One page to go, you can do it!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

So I wasn't on yesterday which is odd for me but I got lost on pinterest because I deleted a board! yikes!!! I was so upset! For some reason the site doubled my board. There were two of the same board so I decided to delete one of them. Well that deleted the entire thing, both of them!!! and there were projects on there that I was working on so I had to try to remember what all was on there and add them back on a new board. I didn't even get half restored but lesson learned!

I did finish my navy blue thing that I painted and it looks really great. Im so happy with my projects so far. I believe my victim will be super happy!

going out to get an electric sander today. I always just use sandpaper but its time for an upgrade especially for this latest project. Did you know that using sand paper to much sands the skin off of you as well, lol!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> I've never seen anything you've posted, and thought its lame. I vote send it anyway. I'm sure your victim will love it.


agreed Saki originals are never lame! now go wash your mouth out for saying that


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> agreed Saki originals are never lame! now go wash your mouth out for saying that


LMAO Yes Mother. 

I am going to go play cards this afternoon (Hand & Foot). Should be working on stuff for "Bethanys Bootique", but time with my snowbird friends is running out & 2 couples have sold their trailers, so won't be returning in the fall. So I am making the most of the time we have. Friday lunch at Stavro's Pizza - The Greek Salad is delish, as is the pizza.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Booswife, quit sanding off your fingers! Or you might end up using them as a prop! Navy, I like navy!!!

Have fun bethany


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bored right now. I should be working on my victims gifts but I have to go to work later and I don't want to have to stop in the middle of something and leave. 

I do have some things almost done, waiting for paint to dry on them, and another needs one last finishing touch and will be done. I just haven't decided what that touch will be since I can't quite find what I want to finish it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> agreed Saki originals are never lame! now go wash your mouth out for saying that



lol i will never dought again promise hehe


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

did a bit of modge podging, not sure if it will be a teaser or part of the gift.....but at lease I am started!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

is anyone close yet?


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Bethany, who ever heard of eggs without treats?? Thats just dumb and you can tell comando Mom I said so  We have been putting candy inside those plastic eggs for a long time and never had ants get into them and believe me, we have plenty of those pesky red ants, sugar ants, and the "Im on crack and running around like a crazy ant" black ants down here . How long before the hunt are you hiding them-?--we always did it about an hour or less before the kids started looking. If the other Moms say no candy, then at least stickers or some kind of little cheap toy. Now that I got that off my chest, have fun with your friends, but dont worry about them selling their trailers and not seeing them again---you live in the "sunshine state"---trust me---everyone will be asking to come visit you :0  
And Saki.Girl, You know your creations are awesome!-- but just in case you are unsure---Your creations are always awesome 
I have one more item to get finished and waiting for a trinket to come in the mail and my box will be ready to go I have a bunch of caking starting next week so I need to get a move on for this reaper ---hopefull I'll be sending on Friday--Whoot Whoot!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll probably be practically nonexistent from now through the weekend. Today is therapy and doctor day for grandma and since I've been under the weather, I've fallen behind this week. So I have lots of paper clay, pricing and packing to do to get prepared for our trip to get store in order on Sunday. 

Oh and if anyone is shipping through USPS and has any doubts about the person you're handing the package to, insist they scan it while you wait. I've still never received a satisfactory answer as to why the last package I sent to Bethany during the winter reaper sat at the post office I dropped it off at the entire weekend. The last I talked to the postmaster, the clerk had never returned her call. Since I used to work at that office and know how hectic it is on Saturday, I honestly believe it was overlooked, but would still like an answer. Since it was never scanned as accepted until Monday, I have no proof that I dropped it off on Sat. even though I was sitting here on the computer Monday when it was "accepted." So if I can't drop it at my local office, I refuse to drop anything off at that other office unless I hand it to the postmaster herself.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

oops! duplicate post. Guess I hit button one too many times.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Going to go pick up some stuff for the Egg Hunt & some needed household stock, I am down to my last can of Coke!  So I have to head to Sam's, which is in the same area as Another DT & Best Buy (which I have a $15 reward coupon for). Hoping to find some mermaid dolls at that DT. If not to the next town this weekend some time. This weekend IshWitch is having a M&T at her house, don't know if I will be going. Hubby is on call & he is still sick. They sent him for chest x-rays & CT Scan of his sinuses yesterday. Into week 5 so this is getting ridiculous. He has not been able to take his RA Meds for that long so now it is affecting the RA.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Bethany, that's really weird...someone wiped out the mermaid dolls at our DT too. Probably grabbed them all for a kid's bday party or something? Lucky I got one for a project, I guess. When I went back for more, they were all gone. 

Hope your husband feels better soon. Five weeks of misery, oh man.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I can order a whole case of smaller mermaids from DT, but don't want to order them without seeing them first. Smaller would sure make it easier to get boxes for them. Our Flea Markets are full of cigar boxes!! 

Need to get my butt moving. I think I have developed allergies.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Bethany, so sorry to hear about your hubby, I too have RA, and would not like not being able to take my meds, and five weeks is too long to be miserable! 
Just found something at a thrift store that I thought would go with a theme my victim has, so bought it, hope they like it!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just got huge news today guys, We will be moving August 1st. Not sure where, military didn't tell us yet. Hopefully we find out soon. This throws off my plans a bit. I will have to wait to see what my new yard and porch look like before making my big props. I was just going to start on that cardboard grandfather clock on pinterest. Good thing I didn't, it never would have made it though shipping. At least ill have a ton of cardboard right before the holiday to use, ill be unpacking. Hubby said he thinks it could be Louisianna 

so I didn't get anything done today victim, been on the phone with everyone trying to figure out where we are going


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Just got huge news today guys, We will be moving August 1st. Not sure where, military didn't tell us yet. Hopefully we find out soon. This throws off my plans a bit. I will have to wait to see what my new yard and porch look like before making my big props. I was just going to start on that cardboard grandfather clock on pinterest. Good thing I didn't, it never would have made it though shipping. At least ill have a ton of cardboard right before the holiday to use, ill be unpacking. Hubby said he thinks it could be Louisianna
> 
> so I didn't get anything done today victim, been on the phone with everyone trying to figure out where we are going


tell them to ship you here to Oregon


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Man, how exciting, but scary not knowing where you are headed. I would hate that.

I got news yesterday that I got a job I was wanting. The bad news is that I just changed jobs not long ago so that I could work only Friday, Saturday and SUnday and go to school some during the week. However, this one is one that I have wanted. It is a lot more money and only M_F. It is in the technology department for our city. They will pay for me to go to school and the big boss is interested in me training for his job and moving up. I am so excited!!!

Victim, I am working on somethign for you and hae purchased several things for your awesome (hopefully) Reap. I am having a lot of fun with this.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow that is exciting and scary to not know where you will be moving to! I hope you find out sooner not later! 

The snow is all melted here again and it's 62!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Moving and not knowing where. Would drive me nuts. Texas has Army bases.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bethany, do you actually buy dolls that are mermaids? Or are they the Barbie looking dolls? We are doing figi mermaids or fairies at our next MNT in April as a craft. I have to gather things for mine and want to make some labels to take per request. Just started thinking about these today. Gotta look em up to get ideas.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> Just got huge news today guys, We will be moving August 1st. Not sure where, military didn't tell us yet. Hopefully we find out soon. This throws off my plans a bit. I will have to wait to see what my new yard and porch look like before making my big props. I was just going to start on that cardboard grandfather clock on pinterest. Good thing I didn't, it never would have made it though shipping. At least ill have a ton of cardboard right before the holiday to use, ill be unpacking. Hubby said he thinks it could be Louisianna
> 
> so I didn't get anything done today victim, been on the phone with everyone trying to figure out where we are going


Cental Florida would be AWESOME!!



bethene said:


> Bethany, so sorry to hear about your hubby, I too have RA, and would not like not being able to take my meds, and five weeks is too long to be miserable!
> Just found something at a thrift store that I thought would go with a theme my victim has, so bought it, hope they like it!


Thanks Bethene. I was wrong, we're into 4 wks. Either way, too long. He said he is asking Arthritus Dr. if next time he gets sick if he can just see him. Can't be sick this long not taking meds. Reg. doctor doesn't listen to him & take his RA into consideration for speedy treatment.




texaslucky said:


> Man, how exciting, but scary not knowing where you are headed. I would hate that.
> 
> I got news yesterday that I got a job I was wanting. The bad news is that I just changed jobs not long ago so that I could work only Friday, Saturday and SUnday and go to school some during the week. However, this one is one that I have wanted. It is a lot more money and only M_F. It is in the technology department for our city. They will pay for me to go to school and the big boss is interested in me training for his job and moving up. I am so excited!!!
> 
> Victim, I am working on somethign for you and hae purchased several things for your awesome (hopefully) Reap. I am having a lot of fun with this.


Congratulations!! That is terrific!!



printersdevil said:


> Bethany, do you actually buy dolls that are mermaids? Or are they the Barbie looking dolls? We are doing figi mermaids or fairies at our next MNT in April as a craft. I have to gather things for mine and want to make some labels to take per request. Just started thinking about these today. Gotta look em up to get ideas.


Yes mermaid dolls. Unfortunately, I cannot find any more in the area.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

congratulations texaslucky on your job and schooling. 
booswife, hope you find out soon where you are going.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Haha...I hope I can move near one of you guys that would be a gift for sure!!!!!

We don't really get scared anymore. We look at it as a chapter in our book. Chapter 1 West Virginia. Chapter 2 Delaware , chapter 3 Maryland, Chapter 4 England and so on and so on. We try to see all of the new possibilities. Think about the things we will see that we haven't seen yet. I just hate the process of moving and unpacking.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

OH I'm crossing everything for central Florida 

Today I found 2 different table & chair sets for the enclosed back porch. One is Rattan glass top, with chairs on wheels, only 4 though. The other is metal, glass top, 6 chairs needs a little more TLC than the rattan, but would suit us better for "entertaining". Taking Hubby to look at them tomorrow & probably buy one of them. The price is a lot better than new ones! They also had a Fabulous Hot tub that looks brand new!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey Bethany, how far from Okachobee (spelling) are you? I have an Aunt and Uncle that live there.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Bethany said:


> Going to go pick up some stuff for the Egg Hunt & some needed household stock, I am down to my last can of Coke!  /QUOTE]
> 
> OMG! My palms are sweating just thinking about it. I've been known to wake my husband from a sound sleep (a very dangerous thing to do) to tell him we are out of Coke. I have to warn him because he and the children will suffer the side effects of my Coke with-drawls. And nobody wants to go through that again. Good luck on your shopping trip, but for heavens sake, stop for the Coke first. I think I'll have nightmares tonight, just talking about it so close to bed time.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

So exciting for your moving news, booswife! How long have you been at the base you are at now? I doubt to many people are dying to end up in Oklahoma, but we've got two Army bases here. The one by Lawton has some real pretty mountains around it. Moving sucks, but there are always good people waiting to meet you at the next base.

Congrats on the job texaslucky. My daughter has been job hunting since Christmas. She's working two part time one right now. Maybe you'll have to send some of your Texas luck this way.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

sadly.... I actually understand this. I big on COKE, A&W, and 7UP. To find the last one or none at all at 3am or whenever, makes me very grouchy and well just grouchy... Good thing is... Hubby works overnite at WalMart..... hehehehehhe


scareme said:


> Bethany said:
> 
> 
> > Going to go pick up some stuff for the Egg Hunt & some needed household stock, I am down to my last can of Coke!  /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I could use a job,,,,

I got some paintining done tonight. Just need to go to Dollar Tree to finish up my project. I still having thought about teaser idea yet. Oh well, I will see where this all takes me.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mmmmm, coca cola. me loves it. that and chocolate. I'm from the Atlanta area originally. iowa around where I live is more into pepsi. pepsi just doesn't have the bite coke does. if anyone ever gets a chance, visit the coke factory, it is awesome.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

scareme said:


> So exciting for your moving news, booswife! How long have you been at the base you are at now? I doubt to many people are dying to end up in Oklahoma, but we've got two Army bases here. The one by Lawton has some real pretty mountains around it. Moving sucks, but there are always good people waiting to meet you at the next base.
> 
> Congrats on the job texaslucky. My daughter has been job hunting since Christmas. She's working two part time one right now. Maybe you'll have to send some of your Texas luck this way.


Oh my goodness Scareme, I went to boot camp in Lawton at Fort Sill! One of the only few females to ever graduate from there. Its normally only a male training base. They tried to integrate females but to no avail, as far as I know they don't train females anymore at that particular base. Anyways you could see why I have fears of Oklahoma, haha.... I almost died out there in the heat on ruck marches and such! holy moly its hot there. I was from West Virgina , nice cool mountains and shade, haha.....still... I would be happy to come there with you though!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

TexasLucky You should take the job that you originally wanted, especially if it works out better for your family. I am so proud of you, working, going to school and a family with young kids. That's hard work for someone so young. So many now days are just whiners and cant deal with anything let alone all of those things at one time. SO PROUD OF YOU!
Good job Momma (printersdevil)

Happy Friday everyone...get to crafting,plotting,creating, shopping


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

booswife, she is holding her breath and crossing her fingers for the job. THey have hired her pending all the physicals, drug tests and background checks. There should be no problem, but you never know with ex employers and work collegues being asked. She is so excited. It is double the pay she made in the technology department at the school before she moved. Schools don't pay much! In addition, she was paid at a secretary type pay since she does not have a degree and did the work of a computer technician. From what she told us, the big boss is very interested in her. He went to work for the city from a school district so knows what she did. He is also looking for a long range replacement for himself. He told her that and that he was very impressed with her and the letter from her two bosses from the school! I am so happy for her.

booswife are you and hubby both in military? Lawton is not too far from us. I hope you get someplace you like and that the weather is good. That would not be Texas with summer coming on. LOL


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

booswife02 said:


> Oh my goodness Scareme, I went to boot camp in Lawton at Fort Sill! One of the only few females to ever graduate from there. Its normally only a male training base. They tried to integrate females but to no avail, as far as I know they don't train females anymore at that particular base. Anyways you could see why I have fears of Oklahoma, haha.... I almost died out there in the heat on ruck marches and such! holy moly its hot there. I was from West Virgina , nice cool mountains and shade, haha.....still... I would be happy to come there with you though!!!!


Wow! That's impressive! I'm so proud of you. Yeah, I know OK can be hell in the summer. Ft. Sill is often in the news around here. While you were there did you get a chance to see the Wichita Mountains, the Wildlife Refuge or Medicine Park. Some pretty places that you don't think of OK as having.




printersdevil said:


> booswife are you and hubby both in military? Lawton is not too far from us. I hope you get someplace you like and that the weather is good. That would not be Texas with summer coming on. LOL


printersdevil, Lawton is 2 hours south of us. How far away are you? 

My husband, daughter and niece in the Wichita Mts.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am north of Dallas, right on the Oklahoma border. My daughter, texaslucky, lives about an hour and a half from OK City. I came through OK City the past two weekend on a fast trip to Wichita, KS to drop off and then back to pick up someone.

I noticed several billboards for a Halloween Warehouse there and got so excited. They looked like new billboards, but I found a FB page for the place that is a seasonal store. From what I found, it looked like they had some great prices--especially on a huge witch. I will be headed back to visit it in the fall if it is back.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> mmmmm, coca cola. me loves it. that and chocolate. I'm from the Atlanta area originally. iowa around where I live is more into pepsi. pepsi just doesn't have the bite coke does. if anyone ever gets a chance, visit the coke factory, it is awesome.


I live about a half hour from this place
http://www.coca-colacompany.com/stories/collectors-columns-iowas-coca-cola-days


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I actually made a teaser today. I just need to mail it to my lucky Victim.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

MummyOf5 said:


> Hey Bethany, how far from Okachobee (spelling) are you? I have an Aunt and Uncle that live there.


We are 2 hrs north of Okeechobee. I am in Leesburg  (had to look the place up on a map) If you are ever there let me know we can meet up!! Or you can stop by on your way there. 

We didn't buy either table at the trift store. Hubby wasn't comfortable sitting in them. Did find one at Lowe's for 2X the price table & 6 chairs. Keeping it in mind. Maybe if it goes on sale. Did order the pet door panel for the sliding glass door for the cats & the 2nd ceiling fan. 

Tomorrow we're doing dinner & cards with some other couples. Hopefully hubby will hang the ceiling fan we have on the back porch tomorrow.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Me, me, me. Is the teaser for me, No Whining?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

true true the JRB isnt too far from me 



printersdevil said:


> Moving and not knowing where. Would drive me nuts. Texas has Army bases.



Side note I got another Teaser in the mail this one had the mummy on it !! i love universal monsters they are awesome!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh! Me! Pick me! I'd love to be teased! My last reaper teased me and that was a first for me! So fun!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It is so much fun. I have had two this time and loving them.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mummy of 5, then you have been there for sure. I have lots of relatives in the Georgia, and Florida area. it's been quite awhile since I've been that direction. we use to come that way once a year when my dad was alive. I was in 3rd grade when my family moved away. I'm 62 now.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Good morning Reapers! Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Up and ready to work on some Reaper items today. I am going to take advantage of the sunshine to paint some things outside. We have had rain the past few days and more headed in the first of the week. Happy reaping!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well Victim this is a picture of the item I was going to make for you today. I made my plan, laid it on the table, went to the garage to get my supplies. When I came back in my dog was having it for breakfast  I wanted to beat her with it!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Booswife02, looks like you have the beginnings of a vampire stake there


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds like that dog was hungry. One of my dogs ate a sock that I had just pulled off and dropped on the ground right below my inclined feet earlier this week. It was quite bold to do that while I was right there!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

scareme said:


> booswife02 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my goodness Scareme, I went to boot camp in Lawton at Fort Sill! One of the only few females to ever graduate from there. Its normally only a male training base. They tried to integrate females but to no avail, as far as I know they don't train females anymore at that particular base. Anyways you could see why I have fears of Oklahoma, haha.... I almost died out there in the heat on ruck marches and such! holy moly its hot there. I was from West Virgina , nice cool mountains and shade, haha.....still... I would be happy to come there with you though!!!!
> ...


Scareme what a beautiful family you have! Your daughter and niece are gorgeous. What beautiful mountains. I didn't get to do very much while there. They keep you in lock down during training. We did get to march up to see all of the Geronimo stuff. That was really cool. 
I actually just got out of the military. I did 4 years Army and 10 years AirForce. My husband is still active duty. He joined the AirForce the week 9/11 happened which is why I switched over. We never would have been stationed together. 
We originally got custody of my two nieces after their Mom was killed. I only have one of them now. They had tons of counseling and appointments so one of us had to get out. Since I'm an Xray tech I had a better chance of getting a job later so I got out. 
I hope sooo much I get stationed near one of you!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

MummyOf5 said:


> Booswife02, looks like you have the beginnings of a vampire stake there


Haha....well now I feel better about the whole thing. She was only trying to help mom craft. Haha... I'll go let her out of her crate now  thanks mummy


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Cental Florida would be AWESOME!!
> 
> 
> Thanks Bethene. I was wrong, we're into 4 wks. Either way, too long. He said he is asking Arthritus Dr. if next time he gets sick if he can just see him. Can't be sick this long not taking meds. Reg. doctor doesn't listen to him & take his RA into consideration for speedy treatment.
> ...


Bethany, I have seen them around me recently, I will look today and see if I can find you some. I'll let you know.



booswife02 said:


> Haha...I hope I can move near one of you guys that would be a gift for sure!!!!!
> 
> We don't really get scared anymore. We look at it as a chapter in our book. Chapter 1 West Virginia. Chapter 2 Delaware , chapter 3 Maryland, Chapter 4 England and so on and so on. We try to see all of the new possibilities. Think about the things we will see that we haven't seen yet. I just hate the process of moving and unpacking.


Ft Carson is not too far from here.


Bethany said:


> OH I'm crossing everything for central Florida
> 
> Today I found 2 different table & chair sets for the enclosed back porch. One is Rattan glass top, with chairs on wheels, only 4 though. The other is metal, glass top, 6 chairs needs a little more TLC than the rattan, but would suit us better for "entertaining". Taking Hubby to look at them tomorrow & probably buy one of them. The price is a lot better than new ones! They also had a Fabulous Hot tub that looks brand new!!


 You sure are busy with the new house. That's so exciting. I love decorating.



hallorenescene said:


> mmmmm, coca cola. me loves it. that and chocolate. I'm from the Atlanta area originally. iowa around where I live is more into pepsi. pepsi just doesn't have the bite coke does. if anyone ever gets a chance, visit the coke factory, it is awesome.


 I understand that. Growing up we were a Pepsi family, but now I prefer Coke.



beautifulnightmare said:


> Good morning Reapers! Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


 You too Beautiful Nightmare.



printersdevil said:


> Up and ready to work on some Reaper items today. I am going to take advantage of the sunshine to paint some things outside. We have had rain the past few days and more headed in the first of the week. Happy reaping!


 OOO, I plan to paint outside too today. Happy Reaping everyone.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

last reaper box of goodies is ready to shipp whoot


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I wish I had stuff ready to mail lol! I was asked to work extra days this week at the bar. Think I'll be about ready to sleep for a whole day by the end of tomorrow 
I went in at 9 last night and closed, not too bad except that it took longer to close cuz I had to empty out a bay in the cooler to clean glass out of it from a broken bottle and then had to fill everything up to the brim since we're having a surprise birthday party tonight. I go in at 2 today to open and will have to set up for the party, the boss lady  will be in around 7 or so and be there probably til about 10 or 11 to help with the party (she's an RN at a nursing home and has to work there sunday). I'll have to deal with the aftermath of the party on my own before I go home then I go in again at 2 tomorrow and work til 8 or so. The upside is that Sunday's are usually slow so if I want to I could leave some of the clean up from tonight for tomorrow so I have something to do to keep me awake.
I probably won't get started on projects again til Tuesday by the time I recuperate Monday


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Mummy that made me tired just reading it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, don't work too hard mummy. I have worked almost every day lately and I am so tired. I come in and get in jammied and chill till time for bed. I often go to bed very early. I just can't get my endurance back after being off for so long and still doing physical therapy. At least now I am doing it on my own and so I don't have to be there at an exact time and I CAN skip if I want to do so.

I saw the doc for my shoulder on Wednesday and he told me that I need to work on this should daily. He is so afraid of it freezing again. Something about the way it is doing. I see him again in two months. I was so hoping to be able to settle or move toward a settlement with insurance company. I am facing the knee surgery in early summer and need to know that they will repay my health insurance for the PT time, so I know I have ample time for the knee surgery. I also need to know that I am getting back the money for my time off from November through the middle of January. I have to have this when I am off for the knee. Sheesh, I am so tired of all this. I won't be able to work with the knee and substituting (which is lucrative but oncall and seasonal) will be over.

Booswfie, so you'll are in Air Force and not the Army? There are lots of AF bases around. It would be great for you to be stationed near some of us. My dad was retired AF.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

We have air force base just a couple of hours from me. I think there are members from that area on here too.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got a little bit done, I picked up a couple of things from Michaels, and worked on one of them today, and dug out some of the supplies to finish it, I am just looking for one thing, something red,,, what could it be??!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that made me tired too and developed a headache too while reading that.


beautifulnightmare said:


> Mummy that made me tired just reading it!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

red hair dye for me??!!! you said you were looking for something red. I just assume it was a hair dye for me.



bethene said:


> I got a little bit done, I picked up a couple of things from Michaels, and worked on one of them today, and dug out some of the supplies to finish it, I am just looking for one thing, something red,,, what could it be??!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey, my dad put in his time in the army as a cook. after he got his honorable discharge he reenlisted in the air force as a mechanic. he was a Sargent when he was honorably discharged. that is great you guys have these roots too.

nowhining, I'm sure it is red hair dye.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

okay. I did nothing yesterday because I spend the day trying to help my bestfriend get up and leave her husband. Not fun at all. By the time I got home, I was tired and went to bed early. (early for me) Today, did nothing too because, I had meeting to go to at the Southside. I may not be doing anything tomorrow since I got to do my homework. I swear I am ready for summer vaction. This school is just getting to me.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Red, I like red, too!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

dying my hair red is actually my beauty trade mark. Silly isnt it?


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry I wore everyone out with that post lol! Just got home and am taking a few minutes to unwind before I head to bed, gotta get my forum fix 
Tomorrow won't be too bad it's usually kinda quiet on Sundays. I usually take a book with me to read, might take my laptop since the bar has wifi and I can browse everyone's pinterest pages and get more ideas for my victim.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Say it isn't so! Anyone else who watches Once Upon A Time In Wonderland? SERIES finale!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

That's the information that I have too Bethany. I was starting to like it too


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Honestly, it just doesn't compare to Once Upon A Time. Even the computer generated sets are bad. Maybe they will incorporate the characters into OUAT.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah, it is better than Wonderland. I was a little disappointed with Wonderland when I watched the first episode but the characters have sorta grown on me. There is a lot of potential for the show given how well OUAT has turned out.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Heading back to work in about 30 minutes. I crawled out of bed and thru the shower around 10:30 and I'm ready to crawl right back into bed and take a nap 
I'll have something to look forward to when I get home though, all the new posts on the forum 
So come on guys POST!!!!! lol!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Have a good day at work Mummy of 5


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

We played cards with friends last night & here is what one couple brought me 







SWEET!!! One will be my margarita glass on Halloween.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope everyone has a great week


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> dying my hair red is actually my beauty trade mark. Silly isnt it?


Nope not silly everyone knows me by red and black hair


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Here's mine. used a sterno can for size reference.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Thought of Bethany when I saw this...

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/art/4300488272.html


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hose are cool Bethany
scareme, those are cute


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

scareme said:


> Thought of Bethany when I saw this...
> 
> http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/art/4300488272.html


You all know if any would fit me, I'd have bought one.  But since they are kids, I'm SOL.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Someone really put a lot of work onto those. I thought about putting them on little kid dummys. But $150 is a lot for a prop. At least for me.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

scareme said:


> Someone really put a lot of work onto those. I thought about putting them on little kid dummys. But $150 is a lot for a prop. At least for me.


I could probably build a frame for one to go on, but if I can't wear it I'm not buying it.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Had a really productive day Saturday crafting for my victim, but yesterday, I messed something up, and have to try to repair it. Also, I have another craft in mind, but I'm not sure on the final product.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

My dear Victim, I have more or less recovered from my weekend and am perusing ideas for your reaping once again


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I need to stop finding things to make


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Whoot Whoot!!! Package is in the mail!!! There is a victim out there who better start watching for the mailman


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Can't wait to get it gatorgirl35!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It's for me, me, me! I will be watching for it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow all this stuff being posted about fortune tellers has me excited. I wanted to do one last year and didn't get it done. I have had a table wth a crystal ball set up and a framed picture of a Fortune Teller. However, after seeing all those on here I am so excited to have a full display of this type of fortune teller witch. I love the one that Bethany is doing and someone else posted pics too. 

I went back through the thread from the October Secret Reaper and found some cool stuff, too. 

I have been worried about having a figure for this, but after seeing the ones of the skellies dressed up, I will just have to buy one to use!

My Reaper has evidently been stalking me because I have received two cards and they both have a fortune teller twist. So excited about this. 

This is so much fun.

I came in today feeling horrible with head congestion and temperature. I am headed to bed after taking some medicine. I hope to wake up to lots of posts and pictures. However, I probably won't see them until tomorrow afternoon since we are giving the state STARR test and I won't have time or access to a computer until I get home.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Im going to frame all my teasers so far i have 3  So awesome!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope my victim likes what i am putting together for them..


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I mailed a teaser today. I just hope my victim will like it. I am also done as well. Its finding the box size I need that willbe daulting task.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

has anyone gotten reaped yet? is there another thread out there showing gifts?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, there is a thread of pics for the Reapings. I think one has been reaped.

It is the teaser and picture thread found here:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/134095-picture-teaser-thread-mini-reaper.htmlhtml


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just checking in and looks like I've missed several pages since last week. Very little progress on gifts as I'm getting ready to go back to work this weekend and am working on displays and paper mache skulls. Hoping to find some goodies over the weekend for my victim too as I've made a list of things to keep an eye out too. Hope to get back and catch up before the weekend.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Last box of goodies being shipped today victim goddess .


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

gatorgirl35 said:


> Whoot Whoot!!! Package is in the mail!!! There is a victim out there who better start watching for the mailman


Since I've been your victim twice, I can honestly say that your mini reaper victim is in for quite a treat!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Last box of goodies being shipped today victim goddess .


Can;t wait, and super timing. Judging by yesterday at work, I'll need a pick-me-up later this week. I have 4 monthly recs that I have to do and the boss wanted them done yesterday, well they are not done, and they don't come close to balancing. I stayed there till almost 8pm last night, and I'm no closer. Well at least I had a potential problem solving thought at 4am. Wish me luck,


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Can;t wait, and super timing. Judging by yesterday at work, I'll need a pick-me-up later this week. I have 4 monthly recs that I have to do and the boss wanted them done yesterday, well they are not done, and they don't come close to balancing. I stayed there till almost 8pm last night, and I'm no closer. Well at least I had a potential problem solving thought at 4am. Wish me luck,


oh man 
I am glad this will be a pick me up for you for sure


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> oh man
> I am glad this will be a pick me up for you for sure


 Thanks saki. depending on how these recs smooth out, it could be a late working week.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Can't wait to see pics of what everyone has done!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hubby got my cheapo foam cutter working so think I'll be playing with it today


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I picked up a couple of things but did no find wHat Iwas looking for mainly.






. testerday for my sercet reaping.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hard to belive it's apirl all ready


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I know. I still think there are few more days left in March.....


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

OMG!! I received this today from someone!!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wondered when it would show up again!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Well it is APRIL FOOL'S DAY.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Box is shipped yaaaa keep eye out for brown truck


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

So if any of you were to receive this








what would you do with it?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

How big is it? I'd probably display it in one of my cabinets.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

It's about 1 3/4" tall


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> So if any of you were to receive this
> View attachment 194917
> 
> 
> what would you do with it?


thinks I would use it for 
be a cool book mark for a cool book, 
wear it around my neck 
display it with other minis I have. 
are a few ideas


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sent a teaser out to my wonderful Victim!

That is cool looking mummy. I would display it on a shelf with other minis.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Several have mentioned wanting a Ouija Board. I didn't think I wanted one becaue they creep me and are too real feeling. But, I decided to have fun. I played with one back in the 70s and loved it during high school. So, I have been looking around. I was surprised to not find them any longer in places like Target and Walmart. I think they are available online though.

Just FYI, there are some available on ebay that can be customized with your name or the name you want your FT to have. They even have one with witches on it!!! The ones I found are $24.99. Just wanted to pass this along. I will proably order one if I don't come across a used one.

I guess I have a theme emerging this year with more of a FT witch lead. I will still use all of my other witches too, though. Maybe the soothsayers will be leading coven gathering. LOL

By the way my Reaper is enabling me and getting me so excited about going this direction this year!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Found a Ouija board at Books A Million at the mall think it was $29.99 it is a glow in the dark one. Not paying $30 for something I will only use for a display item. LOL I may just do one of my own. Got 4 Wands ready to be painted & 4 Fiji Mermaids done. The mermaids are in one of my display cabinets awaiting the time they will be listed on Etsy. The wands will eventually be put into boxes with potions and eventually put on Etsy too. Also started painting the Louver Bi-fold doors I picked up for the headboard in the front guest room. Oh and I painted the back of my spider cabinet black in preparation for setting it up!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bethany post a link to your etsy shop


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

mummyof5 id put some type of bug, beetle or skutterfly in it, since it looks like a cage, id put something dangerous in it. Maybe a spider


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I had little Belle home with a fever today so I didn't get anything done. The time is running out. I gotta get stuff finished! Im normally never behind but man I gotta stop gathering things for new projects and just do the ones I have. I just love my victim so much and have so many dog gone ideas that I know they would love!
going to go get my first thing from craigslist tomorrow. I found a dress form with stand for $30. Im going to use it for my witch of the wetern woods. Id rather have a manaquin but they are hard to find. Now ill just have to figure out a head for her.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printersdevil, thanks for posting that thread site. it took me 13 pages to catch up.
mummy of 5, I would love it. I would hang it from a curio shelf.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Ouija Boards occasionally show up at yard sales and in thrift stores here, and are practically given away. I think I paid $1 for a regular board at a yard sale, and $3 for a GID one at the thrift store. I will keep an eye out and buy more if I see them, and spread the wealth with anyone who still needs one.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

If I would have known at the time I would have sent you the one I had I gave to good will. Never even thought about asking here Dugh one of my brain dead moments


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I would wear it. What a silly question!


MummyOf5 said:


> So if any of you were to receive this
> View attachment 194917
> 
> 
> what would you do with it?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Did you know you can buy mannequin from Amazon? Yes you can!



booswife02 said:


> I had little Belle home with a fever today so I didn't get anything done. The time is running out. I gotta get stuff finished! Im normally never behind but man I gotta stop gathering things for new projects and just do the ones I have. I just love my victim so much and have so many dog gone ideas that I know they would love!
> going to go get my first thing from craigslist tomorrow. I found a dress form with stand for $30. Im going to use it for my witch of the wetern woods. Id rather have a manaquin but they are hard to find. Now ill just have to figure out a head for her.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Ouija Board is one of my biggest wants. It is on my Pay it forward list & has been on my list for reapers. Maybe I'll get lucky this year & find one at a thrift store. Or someone will Pay it forward to me.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I would love a Ouija Board, too. At first I didn't want one, but changed my mind. I used to play with one at slumber parties.

They have personalized ones on ebay for $24.99


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

My victim should be watching for a special teaser. It is on the way and will be arriving in a few days. Getting close to finishing the main thing. Thanks to mom and the girls for doing some printing for me of something. I have the coolest two other things to go with the special craft, but having trouble trying to figure out how to finish them off in the best wayl.

I have to pull this together because I GOT THE JOB!!!!!!!!!!! They want me to start on Monday at 8 a.m. I was so happy to get the one I have been in for about a month. It was working weekends only and I thought it would be great until I got the other opportunity. This is all days M-F for the city in the technology department, I am so happy. It has great benefits and is a forever job. It pays double what I made from the school district before!!!!!! 

Never fear victim I will finish your gifts. I hope to finish up most by the weekend.

Watch for that delivery of a teaser. It is on the way.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Congratulations Texaslucky!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

congrats Texaslucky!!!!! that is so awesome!


got a few small things to finish work on some of my projects,,, forgot one small thing, sigh,,, but still got enough to get some work done!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I was just thinking, that tiny bottle could be hanging in a cage, and a bunch of fairies with sticks trying to reach in and get it. maybe have it in the hands of a skelly fairy.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

texaslucky said:


> My victim should be watching for a special teaser. It is on the way and will be arriving in a few days. Getting close to finishing the main thing. Thanks to mom and the girls for doing some printing for me of something. I have the coolest two other things to go with the special craft, but having trouble trying to figure out how to finish them off in the best wayl.
> 
> I have to pull this together because I GOT THE JOB!!!!!!!!!!! They want me to start on Monday at 8 a.m. I was so happy to get the one I have been in for about a month. It was working weekends only and I thought it would be great until I got the other opportunity. This is all days M-F for the city in the technology department, I am so happy. It has great benefits and is a forever job. It pays double what I made from the school district before!!!!!!
> 
> ...


congrads on the new job


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

sounds lovely... can I have it? LOL!


hallorenescene said:


> I was just thinking, that tiny bottle could be hanging in a cage, and a bunch of fairies with sticks trying to reach in and get it. maybe have it in the hands of a skelly fairy.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

congrats on the new job.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yay Texaslucky. So happy about your new job. Gives you a nice boost of confidence when u start a new job


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

texaslucky, congrats on the new job


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been reading on here about mermaids. Is someone doing mermaids? I picked up a mermaid doll at the thrift store yesterday. Barbie doll size. If someone wants it let me know. Otherwise she goes into the birdcage.

Congrats on the job texaslucky. I love that you plan on staying forever. It's a good feeling to like a job that much.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I am making these for etsy shop I hope to open very soon


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Since I plan to do "potion" & "Witch" boxes with bottles, I had to make my own labels for them. So I started working on them last night. All will have the same layout & font. Don't want to use anyone elses labels. I will print each "type" on different colors of paper. Will post pics of bottles when I get some done.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats texaslucky! I gave a little squeal of delight when I read you got the job and my 4 year old was like "what's your problem Mom?"

I got the main part of my gift just about finished. Now I need to get busy and do the rest! I did go ahead and buy bubble wrap at the store today. And I have a couple of boxes waiting.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I know I complain about my husband a lot, but I love him. We are kind of the Bickersons, (Google old radio), but we've been married 32 years last month, so I guess it works for us. Anyway, that's background for what I find to be an amusing story. He hates when I get anything, and I do have to admit we are out of storage. Last night he found some things I had bought, and left in the car trunk. He carried them in the house in a fit of rage. We had tornado warnings in OK last night, but I didn't know they ment in our living room. After dropping the bags on the floor he started yelling about me buying all this crap, and we don't need this sh**, and this is all just garbage. I got out a box to use to send to my reepee. I started to put thing in the box. Something didn't fit in the box and I started taking it apart. Whenever he sees me using a tool, he has to do it, a man thing I guess. So as he's helping me, he asks what the box is for and starts noticing the things in it. I tell him I'm sending it to my reepee. So now he says, "Why are they getting the good stuff? Don't give away the good stuff, send some of our old crap." lol So reepee, at first, what I am sending you is crap and garbage, and now it's the good stuff.  Either way, I hope you like it. I'm not as good at crafting as a lot of people on here, but I'm one hell of a shopper.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Scareme, that is hilarious! Sounds like around here. Hubby is always complaining about me and my junk. But when I am working on something for a victim he is always giving input or saying why didn't you do....

Men--can't live with em and can't live without them.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Scareme.... I know the feeling. Mine just dosen't understand as well but he is SLOWLY adjusting just alittle.
We are doing figi mermaids and rising spirits are the April MnT. I sent you a text about it. Hopefuly you can make the trip and visit with everyone. It has been too long.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Scareme, maybe the next MNT you can come my way and spend the night. It would cut your driving time down and let you come on to my place on Friday. Hubby has plans next weekend. He wanted to go to a friends in Waxahachie that Saturday and I was going to join him, but he changed his mind and has a friend coming in here for the weekend.

I hope you get to make this one. I think the craft and props will be so much fun. Plus getting to hear about the new stuff.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My huasband just looks at what I buy now and says ok what are u truning that into. Lol


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

my hubby is always telling me that I dont need that or what for? or whatever the reason until I reason then he would ask why must I do it? We really cannot live without them.

I GOT TEASED TODAY!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I to am lucky. Hubby doesn't say anything about what I buy. Then again He doesn't see most of what I bring in  
Funny he hasn't said a word about the new "car" in the garage. 
Pet door for sliding glass door isn't coming until next week.  Was hoping since I ordered the 28th it would be here this week. They just shipped it today. 
On the bright side, both (fingers crossed) ceiling fans will be mounted this weekend & my 2 more Ikea lights on the enclosed back porch.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I so need to check when ups will be arriving for my victim been in a class the last 2 days glad that's over


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Bethany, your mermaid is awesome


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

My victim's box is packed up. Now I need to sent a card or something with it then off to mail when the hubby get a paycheck


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

did some painting tonight!!!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I still have lots of work to do on my victim's gifts. I got benched for a couple weeks due to sickness. Your gifts won't be sent until the deadline, but I promise it will be good. I pretty much have the stuff I need.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

yaaa brown truck will be delivering today whoot I ma goddess your Friday will be made


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

1 Ceiling fan & 2 lights hung on enclosed back porch!













The Headboard in one guestroom should be next & the other ceilng fan Sunday! So excited!!

Tomorrow we're going to a Home & Garden show!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am excited for brown truck to deliver


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bethany, nice looking fans!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you. I absolutely LOVE the fans & the lights. Hubby not so much! LOL He says he doesn't have to like them he just has to put them up. 
The "headboard" is up now too! Just have to get some hooks or finials to drape the leopard print sheers from.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

The brown truck has arrived. Pictures of the goodies on the other thread. Love it all Saki


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> The brown truck has arrived. Pictures of the goodies on the other thread. Love it all Saki



yaaaa so glad you love it


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

waiting for payday and trying to figure out how to go to Huntington with no gas money all just because I need to go to a Deaf Club as my homework assignment. This class sucks! NO MONEY!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

painted tonight. had to calm myself. breathe in. breath out. realized I am almost out of black paint! deep breath. it will be okay. how can I run out of BLACK PAINT!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

BREATHE SISSY! BREATHE!!!! How could you run out? What was you thinking? LOL!


beautifulnightmare said:


> painted tonight. had to calm myself. breathe in. breath out. realized I am almost out of black paint! deep breath. it will be okay. how can I run out of BLACK PAINT!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Bethany, pretty exciting.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Ordered our mattress today Serta I Comfort & they gave me a little sheep 
The sliding glass door panel with pet door came today!  Moving along!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

beautifulnightmare said:


> painted tonight. had to calm myself. breathe in. breath out. realized I am almost out of black paint! deep breath. it will be okay. how can I run out of BLACK PAINT!


Me to beautifulnightmare!!!!!! My hubby just said why don't you buy black in the big bottles. I don't know why I dont!!!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

beautifulnightmare said:


> painted tonight. had to calm myself. breathe in. breath out. realized I am almost out of black paint! deep breath. it will be okay. how can I run out of BLACK PAINT!


 Out of black paint...HORRORS!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

today I painted , hot glued, white glued, modge podged, blinged, and cut things out. So, I am finished with one project, mostly done with one, and working on a few more, AND found something in the basement I walked by several times, and then last night, a light bulb went off in the old noggin, my victim could use this!! so one more thing to add to my victims stash!!! and I might have another thing in my stash that might work,,


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

bethene, you rock! I know first hand about your creativity since you were my Reaper several years ago. You are very creative. Remember, you have to get this all in a box that will ship.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol, I know, I have a couple of bigger things that are still in the works. I might end up with 2 boxes!!


Thank you printer for the kind words!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Decided on a whole nother theme yesterday for my victim. So excited!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Pet door mostly up. Cats are afraid to go through it.  So we have the "flap" held up so they will get used to it. LOL Didn't know it was going to be an issue. 2nd ceiling fan is up, minus the glass light cover. A screw was missing, hubby picked it up and it dropped into metal cage and broke into lots of pieces. Have to call the company tomorrow. But is still looks so cool!! 

Can't wait to see everyones reaps!! Want to see what everyone has been working on.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I am still working on my victims special something. My mom has been a great help on this. She found something so cool to add. She and the girls had fun last weekend and the girls were very excited to see what she found this week. BF is gone for a week on a beach/fishing trip with his brothers. I start the new job tomorrow, so don't know if I will get anything done around here. 

But never fear, I do have something great for you victim! Working on a teaser to show.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

not sure how or why ths double posted. 

Had trouble getting on here. It said it was an unsafe site. Called printersdevil and she said there was a problem and it was being fixed. I hate hackers.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

my computer says unsafe site also all of a sudden, since the site was down . I just press the button that says go anyway, will need to get son on it, he will see if it can be fixed on my computer. 

after all my hard work yesterday, did nothing today! , oh well, days not over~


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay all you reapers, here's a pep talk, the time is drawing near, so let's get your but ts in gear. lol.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> okay all you reapers, here's a pep talk, the time is drawing near, so let's get your but ts in gear. lol.


What she said!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just checking in. Had a busy weekend and should be able to pick up what I need for the last project this week. Unfortunately with work, appointments and grandma's eye surgery later in the week, I'll only have one day to make any progress.  Hope to check back in this evening and get caught up on the threads.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm sending a teaser too today.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> okay all you reapers, here's a pep talk, the time is drawing near, so let's get your but ts in gear. lol.


yep what she said 18 days till ship date arrives


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

My victims box has been ready for 2 weeks just making sure that I have everything that I wanted for the box. I think I shall ship this week. No fret my dearest victim it will be worth the wait. MUAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Total off subject but first time I have rode to work today whoot and it is going to be 71 yes 2 wheels is so goof for the soul.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

So happy you got to ride Saki! I love the thought of you just as happy as can be flying down the road  well not to fast I mean.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness my dear victim. I've always been super proud and happy with the things I've done for my past victims but I can not wait for you to see what I've done for you!!!!!

Started out mailing a box, it's on it's way!
(A hint: not the East coast)
Came home to work on your other projects and they are turning out great!!! I'm so excited!!!!!!!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Have everything I need for my victim's box....just have to start wrapping it it all up to ship.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

bethene said:


> today I painted , hot glued, white glued, modge podged, blinged, and cut things out. So, I am finished with one project, mostly done with one, and working on a few more, AND found something in the basement I walked by several times, and then last night, a light bulb went off in the old noggin, my victim could use this!! so one more thing to add to my victims stash!!! and I might have another thing in my stash that might work,,


I love it when that happens Bethene. I always think why didn't I think of this before! See there is a reason we keep things. I have one really nice thing that I can't wait to fix up for someone but it just hasn't hit me yet. Maybe it will fit my next victim.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey guys! thought I would check out the progress. I dont have to do anything. Just waiting for payday to come by. heheheh


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Didn't like how a project looked, so took it apart, need to download some repainting, then bought something that I hope will work better. 

I know booswife, and I don't know why it took me so long to realize it would be good. I almost got rid of it a couple of times, but never did, now I know why


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> So happy you got to ride Saki! I love the thought of you just as happy as can be flying down the road  well not to fast I mean.


I kept it under 100


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> I kept it under 100


That is too fast lady!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> That is too fast lady!!


LOL naw 100 is nothing now 170 that is fast as crap but I only do that on the track


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Dear Victim,

I will make some progress today! One project is 95% complete and hope to assemble the other one today and keeping fingers crossed that all goes together as planned. Stopped at Walmart yesterday to pick up material for your last project and forgot that the one I went to discontinued their material and craft section.  So it may be Sat. evening before I get to one that does have material. Now to search for a box and start gathering up extra goodies!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope you all had a great day


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

So today was the day. We are moving to the sunshine state!!! Orlando 
I was getting worried for a minute there and I try to never worry. We could not be happier though. 
Hello, Disney World! 
I'm going back to the hospital. I'm an xray tech but man I'd love to work at the haunted mansion!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow you lucky girl would love to live by Disney world


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> So today was the day. We are moving to the sunshine state!!! Orlando
> I was getting worried for a minute there and I try to never worry. We could not be happier though.
> Hello, Disney World!
> I'm going back to the hospital. I'm an xray tech but man I'd love to work at the haunted mansion!!!!


YAY!!! We'll have to have you over for dinner!!! SO excited. & we can do Make & Takes!!  OH OH OH & you & hubby can come to our Halloween Party !!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, that is so great you got to ride. I love motorcycles. never drove one, but loved to ride. been years though.
you guys have fun in florida. just remember though, we may have the cold and snow, but you guys have the humid heat.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> saki, that is so great you got to ride. I love motorcycles. never drove one, but loved to ride. been years though.
> you guys have fun in florida. just remember though, we may have the cold and snow, but you guys have the humid heat.


I ride with my husband, but not very often. Hurts my back.

Humid heat - that's what pools & A/C are for.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, that's a shame it hurts your back. 
and the savanna ocean.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Haunted Mansion is still one of my favorites of all time. I went there like 3 years ago and it never get boring to me.-----However, you and Bethany are gunna die (pun intended ) when they do Halloween Horror Nights at Universal. It is awesome!!! And they have different themes every year! Just and FYI get the Speed Pass. It costs extra, but is is worth every penny!!! The lines at all the haunted houses are super long if you dont have one, but with the speed pass I think the longest we waited at any of the haunted houses ( they had 7 that year) was alittle less than 10 minutes! Welcome to the Sunshine State 


booswife02 said:


> So today was the day. We are moving to the sunshine state!!! Orlando
> I was getting worried for a minute there and I try to never worry. We could not be happier though.
> Hello, Disney World!
> I'm going back to the hospital. I'm an xray tech but man I'd love to work at the haunted mansion!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bethany I am so excited! I was hoping so much to get near one of you guys!!! I jumped up and down when hubby told me, haha... we will have lots of spooky fun!
Thanks so much gatorgirl! that's great info we will set up a make and take! ill do some research on haunters in the area


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

We Floridians will have to get together!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Has anyone ever had problems getting plaster of paris to set and dry? I used some about 2 days ago and it's still kinda soft, I was wondering if anyone might have any tips for me to try?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I cant help, I just wanted to comment and say I cant wait to see whatever you are making with it!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

If I can't get it to set I'll have to scrap it and start over with another plan, it's something for my victim.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i have never used it so i am no help


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i did find this 
http://www.ask.com/question/how-long-does-plaster-of-paris-take-to-dry


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

A big happy bday to booswife02's


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah, I looked around on line and couldn't find much to help me out with this. I figured maybe someone here might have run in to this before and might have some tips or suggestions. I may just let it set and start over with a new one, I got extra supplies so that's not a problem. And if it ever does set up I guess I can finish it for myself


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

They really need to fix the like button


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Happy birthday, booswife02


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes, Happy B-day, Booswife02!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Happy birthday boos wife.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

ohhh, Happy Birthday to youuuuu..booswife!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday Booswife02








YOU WILL BE SOON!!!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Happy Birthday booswife!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ahhhh...thanks guys! Saki that's the best card I got all day!! I love it!!!!! you guys know me to well!

Bethany I love the little shell bra! haha.... ill be there soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you guys


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Booswife.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

happy bday booswife


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday booswife!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm happy to report that one project is now complete! 

I'll soon be off to take grandma for eye surgery. Mom and I are to meet at 5:00, get to grandma's by 5:30 and be at hospital at 7:30. She has to be back at surgeon's office at 8:00 the following morning so we're staying at a hotel tonight. Packing laptop in hopes that I'll be able to get WiFi and maybe get caught up with a few threads.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Good luck and prayers for your grandma's eye surgery.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

hope everything goes great for your grandma & that she has a speedy recovery lizzy!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi everyone. I be back tonight. I have to go to work early, and can't play this morning. Have a great day! Talk to you later.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

A late Happy Birthday booswife! I hope you were spoiled all day.

lizzy, I hope it all goes well for your Grandma today. 

goddess, at least if you go in early, you'll get off early too, right?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

gatorgirl you know elphaba is my personal hero! haha...Thank you so much, you guys for sure sent me the best cards that I got!!!!

Thank you everyone for the Birthday wishes, the kids took me out to their favorite pizza place for dinner so it was a good day. Your cards made me the happiest bday girl, I smiled every time one of you sent one    or sent bday wishes...thanks so so much.

Lizzy, ill be thinkin about you and your Grandma, I hope her surgery goes well and is over quickly!

Gotta get to sanding for my victim again


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> I'm happy to report that one project is now complete!
> 
> I'll soon be off to take grandma for eye surgery. Mom and I are to meet at 5:00, get to grandma's by 5:30 and be at hospital at 7:30. She has to be back at surgeon's office at 8:00 the following morning so we're staying at a hotel tonight. Packing laptop in hopes that I'll be able to get WiFi and maybe get caught up with a few threads.


hope all goes well with grandma sending lots of positive energy your way.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words and thoughts.  Grandma did well with the surgery and we had a heck of a time finding a hotel room. I guess there's a basketball conference going on and we finally found a hotel with a cancellation.  

Booswife, sounds like you'll soon be in the company of great haunters.  I know of four others from my state on the forum, but three are in the western part of the state, the other is in the eastern part and I'm in the middle.  Maybe someday we'll all get together.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so glad surgery went well for grandma


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

posted this on the photo teaser thread but thought I should post it here too 

Just a heads up I am not going to be doing a mini reaper 2 this year sign up for the big reaper is only a few months away.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Fear not dear victim i your goodies are still in the works


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Lizzy, glad to hear your Grandma is doing well. I'm glad you were able to find a room. After a day like that, all you want to do is put up your feet and rest.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm kinda glad there will be no mini 2. I was going to opt out with the move coming up so quickly and was totally feelin bummed about it so good thing I went all out for this one!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Happy belated birthday booswife!
I am glad you found out where you are moving! And jealous it's near Disney!
When hubby was in navy we lived near Busch gardens and I loved it. 

Glad grandmas eye surgery went well!

Got my little box all packed up just need to write a note and decorate it! Planning on mailing it tomorrow on my way up north to visit family and friends while the monsters are on spring break! My reaper, don't worry the hubs is still here to receive a box should it arrive while I'm gone. We will just have to be tortured waiting for the opening of that box till I get home. 

But I'm so excited about my trip! Haven't been in since summer!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lizzy, glad all went well for your grandma. 
saki, you probably made my life easier. I've felt like I'm really missing out, and was going to real hard try to join the next one, but well, there was more of a chance I wouldn't be. now i'll just wait for the big one. better chance of making that one.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

So I really don't like not having the likes button because its a way to acknowledge that you have read the post.  Thank you guys so much for the birthday wishes!
Lizzy so happy the surgery went well. I am so excited to get to know Floridian Haunters. Ive never lived anywhere big enough to have a haunt area so this is new for me and super exciting!

beautifulnightmare you ,your hubby and your little monsters are more than welcome to use us as a hotel to come to Disney world! id be upset if any of you came to Disney and spent money you didn't have to. We are military remember we always have people in and out, someone sales there house and stays with us til they leave. someone has a baby and their hubby is deployed they come stay with us. Going away parties, welcome home parties and so on. So you guys are welcome to take advantage of our good fortune!!!

finishing up a book for my victim today, not saying what kind of book and nope its not a spell book


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

you are so sweet booswife! HF proves to me everyday that there are still genuinely nice people left in this crummy world.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Beautifulightmare, i agree, haunters are such wonderful people, but wow,, booswife, that is above and beyond !! you are awesome! 

I miss the likes button too!

Lizzy, so glad that your grandmothers surgery went well!


I finished the project I took apart, looks better, a bit different than planned but still better! now on to the next!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hey guys! what's up? not much here. I hate being poor and I didnt get a chance to mail the Victim's gifts. It will be taken care of, do not fret victim.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I get paid Wednesday, and not again til after the shipping deadline, was hoping to have one more pay day, but oh well,,, so I get it, NOWHINING! but unlike you I am not ready to ship, still working on it!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Well, my darlings...if I was in this Mini Reaper, I can assure you I would be last....I am terrible with time/money management. You guys are Rocksome!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah I get paid Tuesday, but it is all going toward the taxes on our house. So, work, work, work.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hi ho, hi ho, it's off to work we go. lol


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

my part time job is only when I am in school and soon it is time for Summer! Such a small pay. What I really need is a job and not be in school anymore. I am grouchy... Does anyone have chocolate? I need one badly.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

For those missing the "like" button. It will be returning, hopefully soon. Asked on the FB Page.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nowhining, the school will pay off, but I know it is hard now. my daughter just graduated and got a wonderful job. I don't know how she kept her sanity until now. she said to me a couple of days ago...it's so nice to finally have some money. bless her big heart. so hang on to your sanity and it will get better. and I hope you get a nice big chunk of chocolate today.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Well i think i am done just need to find a box before i continue with the crazy


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Working on some thing else dear victim! Now, to tease or not to tease, that is the question............


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> hey guys! what's up? not much here. I hate being poor and I didnt get a chance to mail the Victim's gifts. It will be taken care of, do not fret victim.


I know what you mean. It's frustrating when shipping cost as much as what is in the box. Or even more, as in some things I've ordered off E-bay. Crazy, isn't it?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got things done today, yay! finished another project, and also started another,,, slowly my dear victim, I am getting things done! I will probably ship close to the deadline, but then I can keep creating!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Box is ready to ship.. trying to decide on when to ship 
Muahahahahahahaaaa!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Someone will be getting reaped on Tuesday. Be on the lookout


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Forgot to take pictures of my goodies before i sealed up the box, sweet victim if you dont mind when you get your goodies this week please take pictures. i need to post the ones i crafted ♥ hope you like what you get. im always self conscious on what i send


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I will love it MWK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

i wish that the killer likes button would come back..


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I will be shipping my daughter's Birthday/Easter box hopefully tomorrow. She will be 21 Wednesday.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Bethany, happy bday to your daughter.
bethene, tease or not ton tease, that is the question. well, I advise tease. 
scarme, I agree, you send this small package, and you practically have to take out a loan to do it.
moonwitchkitty, let me help you decide on when to ship....why, yesterday my dear. 
ladysherry, so Tuesday it is. we will be looking out for sure.
EVERYONE pictures please, and thank you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Forgot to take pictures of my goodies before i sealed up the box, sweet victim if you dont mind when you get your goodies this week please take pictures. i need to post the ones i crafted ♥ hope you like what you get. im always self conscious on what i send


I do that so often LOL I will be like take pics then remember as soon as I tape it up LOL


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I can't get motivated to do a darn thing today


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I finished my project for Printers box #2  now to get it packed up!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Guess not starting any projects worked out ok, just got called to work in an hour


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I shipped my box. Someone will be getting reaped this week! Got to see spookyone's goodies in person! It was great but not as great as getting to see her and NOWHINNING! Having fun visiting friends and family!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Whew! I thought we had to ship by this Friday! I feel as though I've been given a gift and my victim will reap the benefit!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Out of curiosity, how many did we get to participate in this reap?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> Out of curiosity, how many did we get to participate in this reap?


we had 22 total


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok awaiting victims, which one will it be?..... at 11:07 your package was left on your front porch


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> Ok awaiting victims, which one will it be?..... at 11:07 your package was left on your front porch


like 

now everyone wants to leave work and rush home


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hhhmmmm...........don't really have a front porch. Was it delivered by ups or usps. The times about right for the post office but not for the brown truck.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Bethany, thought you'ld get a kick outa the Hulk  Its just Minion Mania around here!! Saki.girl, I so wanna do that Headless Horseman cake!!! My son-in-law wannabe 's birthday is this weekend and he was wanting Jack Skellington, but maybe I can get him to change


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

gatorgirl35 said:


> View attachment 195810
> 
> 
> Bethany, thought you'ld get a kick outa the Hulk  Its just Minion Mania around here!! Saki.girl, I so wanna do that Headless Horseman cake!!! My son-in-law wannabe 's birthday is this weekend and he was wanting Jack Skellington, but maybe I can get him to change


OK did you do this cake?! If so, I want you to do my cake next year  You can come stay at my house to do it & party with the gang!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dang you got some mad cake skills girl cool 
now i have to say jack skellington is kick *** to so i can not wait to see what you make


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

The package was delivered by fedex. Hopefully my victim gets home soon.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I've been Reaped!!! 
Must have been stalking my pintrest page forever!! love everything~!!!




















These were my teasers LOVE THEM!! going to put them into a frame


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Cool stuff for you Moonwitchkitty.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

love the potion bottles each one has different sayings very happy


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I GOT ROBIN EGGS MY FAVORITE 






Zombie egg♥


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you so much dear reaper Beautiful nightmare i loved everything!!
you brightened my day several times with your teasers  


sorry i double posted so many pictures i was having issues with my computer 




to my Victim who is north of me WAY NORTH your package should arrive on Thursday but may come as early as tomorrow


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great stuff you got moonwhitch


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

love the potions box, MWK,, and the gnome is really cool!! what a great reap!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Am I the only one who frequently forgets I'm getting a box to! I do think about it every now and then and get nervous and excited but mostly I obsess over my victim. I hadn't really thought about it til I got my phantom cd in the mail!!!!

Love your universal monster pics moonwitchkitty!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

nope i forgot until it arrived today


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Great reap moonwitchkitty! The Universal monster stamps are pretty cool! Nice potion box and the zombie gnome is cute too! Good job beautifulnightmare!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I got reaped by Lady Sherry today! I was surprised to find my box when I got home. I will upload pics tomorrow. I fell a bit guilty because I'm still working on my victims gift, but I give a thank you to my reaper.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Moonwitch, that is one super reap!! Love the monster cards and the gnome is awesome!! Beautiful Nightmare, what a great idea for those bird houses. I see them all the time at Michaels and have thought I should get one to paint up. Now I definately will! and I'll try a Halloween theme on them like you did  I hope you dont mind, but I'm totally going to swpie your Zombie egg idea for my daughter and make her a small basket for it to go in, she hasnt had a basket in 20 years and I know she'll love that
Bethany, you never know Its a rearity I get out of the swamp, but my sister is coming down some time after Halloween to take care of Mom so I can get away with the kids and grandkids for a few days---------who knows, maybe we'll wind up in your neck of the woods. You'ld just have to celebrate your birthay early


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Great reap moonwitchkitty! I really love the gnome, potion bottles and the zombie egg! Beautiful Nightmare done a great job!

I too had really forgotten that I would also be getting a package. I'm so happy my reaper is pushing the deadline too so that I don't feel so bad about not getting [email protected]#$%'s package out yet.  I'll be paying bills today and making a point to stop at Walmart to get the final item needed to finish up my gifts. So don't fear dear Victim, you haven't been forgotten.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I also have not mailed yet. Soon, victim, soon. I think it will be worth the wait and is something to die for. Bwaaahaaaaa......

Actually, my girls and even the teen guys here are wanting to keep it!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

My victim is patiently waiting too. I think I will be sending out three boxes. One will be pushing the deadline. I have everything for the last project, I just need to put it together this weekend.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Gotta share pics of my latest pair of shoes. 







Love being able to shop in the kids department!! They light up too!! 

Now for Paint It Black - Look what I spoted in a wine shop!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love the shoes girl what size do you wear LOL


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> love the shoes girl what size do you wear LOL


I wear a women's 6 1/2 or 7 so I can wear a girl's 5


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I wear a women's 6 1/2 or 7 so I can wear a girl's 5


cool me to


----------



## kingschaff (Apr 26, 2009)

Add Content


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WOW guys we are down till 10 days till shipping please if anyone is going to be shipping late or is having issues contact me 


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Ha, Bethany, I have not seen that wine before. Wonder if it is any good?

Moonwitchkitty, you got some cool gifts. Love the zombie Easter egg. Even the shipping box was really cute!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Paint It Black said:


> Ha, Bethany, I have not seen that wine before. Wonder if it is any good?


I am not a wine drinker LOL I don't even remember how much it was. There was another store that had fruit wines like Pink Grapefruit, Orange, etc. WIne of the month. Thought About getting my daughter 1 for her birthday (take it back to Ohio next month) she turns 21 today.  Don't know where the time went....


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> WOW guys we are down till 10 days till shipping please if anyone is going to be shipping late or is having issues contact me 


I'll let you know in a couple of days Saki. I've fallen way behind with my crafting due to working extra days and babysitting grandkids. I went with my husband today to deliver some piggies to the meat locker and talked him in to stopping at a couple of thrift stores. At least I managed to find a few things for my victim's box today. Gotta find a couple of things today and then get crackin' on the rest of my victim's gifts.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am so glad you liked your gifts mwk! I so enjoyed making them. I am going to have to make a "secret potions" box for my daughter she calls it. She is only 4 and the "potions" will be empty plastic bottles. Lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gatorgirl, that minion is darling.
saki, that cake is adorable.
moonwitchkitty, your wait was worth it. wow, nice gifts. that potion box rocked.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautifulnightmare as much as i love zombies and Universal monsters the potion bottles were my favorite thank you!! you outdid yourself..

Dear victim you should be reaped tomorrow look for a brown truck in NJ


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Just got a call from my sister---seems I was reaped today. The box is safely on my kitchen table......and hmm.. Could Moonwitchkitty be my reaper? I live in NJ!!! hmm.. I have to wait about 3 hours until I can get home and dig into that box!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't wait to see the goodies!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Your welcome again mwk! I saw it on your Pinterest and that was it! First thing I made you!

All are welcome to copy the zombie egg. I copied it from google images. lol


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Mabey  Hope you like it i forgot to send a note. still have it next to my computer dang it!



Araniella said:


> Just got a call from my sister---seems I was reaped today. The box is safely on my kitchen table......and hmm.. Could Moonwitchkitty be my reaper? I live in NJ!!! hmm.. I have to wait about 3 hours until I can get home and dig into that box!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't wait to see the goodies moonwitchkitty and Araniella.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I tell you Hallorenescene, it has really been a rough semester. I should of just drop out for the semester and not stress myself out. But the teacher had a hissy fit (I kid you not) and here I am going and yet missing. I am glad that vaction is coming up and I am also glad I just have three more classes in the fall and I am done for good!!! I cant do this anymore. What in the world was I thinking?!



hallorenescene said:


> nowhining, the school will pay off, but I know it is hard now. my daughter just graduated and got a wonderful job. I don't know how she kept her sanity until now. she said to me a couple of days ago...it's so nice to finally have some money. bless her big heart. so hang on to your sanity and it will get better. and I hope you get a nice big chunk of chocolate today.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I know! Sometimes, I gotta lie to my hubby so he do not freak out about the cost. Its even harder when you are trying to buy anything online and then mail it, the price is still outragous.



scareme said:


> I know what you mean. It's frustrating when shipping cost as much as what is in the box. Or even more, as in some things I've ordered off E-bay. Crazy, isn't it?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

It was wonderful to see you and the monster! MISS YOU ALREADY!!



beautifulnightmare said:


> I shipped my box. Someone will be getting reaped this week! Got to see spookyone's goodies in person! It was great but not as great as getting to see her and NOWHINNING! Having fun visiting friends and family!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

no whining, you are almost finished! Hang in there. I remember how hard it was finishing up the final few classes.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

thanks printersdevil. Just cant wait for all this to be done and over with.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Easter is messing up my box #3 progression....No worries Printer, Easter is over on Monday!!!! Ive almost got it done...I thought I was done but found something so perfect for you today for .25 cents!! you wont believe it when you see it! It'll be in #4

im cupcaked out! been baking treats for the kids school easter parties forever! Goodnight HF family.....


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Nowhining, what is your degree in? You're getting close to the finish line now. You should be able to see it soon.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I should be shipping on time but at the last minute. Now have all supplies to finish up.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I should be shipping by next Friday. Working on stuff today, I'll have a couple of hours that I have to go work at the bar this evening and we'll have our 4yr old granddaughter sometime today but I plan on working on stuff as much as I can. I came up with a last minute idea that shouldn't take long to make and I needed it for something else that's going in the box anyway


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Still working on things, then need to find a box, maybe 2. Wish I had one more payday before shipping, but it is what it is. Shipped Easter candy to my daughter ( yes, still do do that, until I have grandkids, I will) To ship a very small box was 12.75. I suppose candy is sort of heavy, but still, what a crock! 
Need to break out some spray paint today, finally warm enough.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I know Bethene. It really hurts when the shipping costs way more than the contents.  But I guess it won't be getting any cheaper. We just have to think up crafts that don't weigh as much, LOL.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Shipping is crazy for sure. I ordered some free Priority boxes (large) from the PO, thinking I could use them for reaps. My last few boxes that went out for reaps and such had too much stuff (or too large) for the boxes. Their idea of large is different from my idea of large! I did use one for a secret gift for another list, and it was $15.80 to send the darn thing. It only weighed 5 lbs.

Although now that I think about it, I guess it also cost that much because it was 2 day delivery.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Life's been a bit crazy..and I do apologize to my Victim. I like to send teasers and notes..and ...well...I feel as though I've ignored you. But then again..there's still a bit of time! muahahaha!!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have paint and glue drying and two pans of cornbread cooling and a big ole' crockpot of ham and beans waiting for supper. I had all three of my granddaughters here for a bit and the 4yr old is staying over night with us. Now I'm getting ready to head out the door to work for a couple of hours then back home to work on projects some more


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

RAIN RAIN GO AWAY!! Supposed to be setting some stuff up tonight for the Egg Hunt & Breakfast tomorrow. Not happening. 
Don't know what is going to happen in the morning. No one ever said anything about a RAIN DATE!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

rain, rain come to my house  poor Bethany


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

my first degree is in Medical coding... so this second degree is in ASL. American Sign Language. I am re-learning my signing because I grew up on English verison and I need to learn American verison.


scareme said:


> Nowhining, what is your degree in? You're getting close to the finish line now. You should be able to see it soon.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I will be mailing at the last min too. No choice. But like Beth says, It is what it is.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

need pictures please loving what people have gotten so far!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

down to the last week for shipping dead line wow did that time go fast.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

mummyof5, sounds great! ham,beans and cornbread...yum.....Im making the kids eat out tonight so I don't have to do dishes. Going to make desserts tonight for dinner tomorrow. I hope our egg hunt doesn't get rained out


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

We have the town pancake feed at 11 and then the easter egg hunt is after that. The kids get to see the Easter Bunny and he usually gives them a gold dollar. I have to open the bar at 2 and work till about 8 so no work on projects today unless I add a coat of paint to something when I get home


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope everyone had a great day


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Happy Easter Everyone


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I worked on projects for reaper all day, got a couple of small ones done, and several partially done. I would work on one , set it aside, go on to the next, I at least I feel I got something accomplished


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nowhining, I'm glad your teacher made you hang in there. keep going, you're doing good. it may seem like a long way off, but it sounds like you're close. I know, it's easy for me to say, harder for you to do, but it will be worth it. soon no whining, soon.
hey look, you got lots of support from a lot of good people. this forum rocks.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Happy Easter Y'all!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

There's a killer button and a thanks button! whoot whoot!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

It took me a minute to find the likes button lol! I've got supplies strung out all over the place at the moment, working on consolidating it right now so that I can get to work on stuff. I'm so tired right now 
I ended up working a full 12 hours yesterday at the bar instead of only six but at least I have today off which I didn't know I had. I think they decided at the last minute to be closed today lol! After I get everything in one place I'm gonna start working on stuff and hopefully get something accomplished. The deadline is getting closer


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Haven't been on for 3 days  Happy Easter to All!! Yeah, we got our likes button back!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

happy Easter everyone. and thanks to all for the wishes.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got a bit more done today, I don't have as much done as I would like, but am working on it. One thing I started I don't like, not sure if I can get it to where I like it, I am pretty self critical, I know, but I just didn't like how it was going, so we will see,


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Shipping week is here  
again if you will not be shipping by Friday please let me know right away Thanks


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Excited! Shipping week means more pictures will be coming in!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I gotta get all of this Easter stuff cleaned up so I can put the finishing touches on my gifts! Its almost here 

I LOVE the Thanks button! how cool. whoever thought of that is a genius!!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Shipping week is here
> again if you will not be shipping by Friday please let me know right away Thanks



I will have a box in the mail by Friday. Not sure if it will have everything in it, might be a second box shipped shortly after


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> I will have a box in the mail by Friday. Not sure if it will have everything in it, might be a second box shipped shortly after


thanks for the heads up


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I was looking at the calendar and realized that our Country fair is only 3 months away. The kids show livestock and other projects there for 4-H. We take a camper over and the kids and I stay there for the week so that they can take care of their animals and I have a booth that I sell handmade jewelry out of. My inventory is really low right now and I need to get my butt in gear and make stuff. I've been having so much fun here on the forum and doing the reapers that I kinda forgot all about it lol! I might have to start making Halloween themed items to sell instead 
I've learned so much here and I want everyone to know how much fun I've had in case I drop off the face of the planet for a bit while we're getting ready for the fair and stuff. Just know that I will return to haunt these halls when we're done with all the 4-H stuff. On a different note, I'll be wrapping some stuff up and starting to fill a box tomorrow to take to the post office by the end of the week


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sounds like things are gonna start winding down.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am having so much fun with my final project. It is coming soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Been making a list for Lowes and DT to get supplies for house, work and to finish up reaper gift. This week is riddled with appointments but I don't foresee a problem with shipping on Friday. 

And I was reaped yesterday too!  Pictures on other thread.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yep....this just happened.....I painted and sanded this sign so the pretty purple underneath would slightly show. Was super happy with it and final touch....clear coat. Only I didn't grab clear coat. I sprayed the entire sign with spray adhesive  NOooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh no,  that is a shame, Booswife. That painting looks awesome. Wish I knew the fix for sealing up the adhesive. Someone out there probably knows what to do to save the project.

Mummyof5, Have a great time at the fair. You brought back a bunch of memories for me with your post. I used to raise lambs in 4-H when I was a kid, and spent that same time at the county fair taking care of the animals, showing them, and finally selling them. Good luck with your own booth too! You should try including some Halloween crafts to see how they sell.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Yep....this just happened.....I painted and sanded this sign so the pretty purple underneath would slightly show. Was super happy with it and final touch....clear coat. Only I didn't grab clear coat. I sprayed the entire sign with spray adhesive  NOooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


 the spray should dry and the painting will still be ok.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh NO!!! Love it. Love the purple edges. At least it was just spray adhesive. One time I grabbed white spray paint instead of my sealer. I feel your pain!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I say grab the glitter!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

K, I googled it and it said to use isopropyl alcohol. Im going to give it a try, if I cant fix it ill just sand it and repaint it again. Ill let you guys know if the alcohol works. Its funny because ive already sanded and repainted it once, haha... this will be the third time. Hopefully the charm


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

That's my girl Bethany! If it were for me id glitter it and be done with it. I love glitter but Printer doesn't really love glitter so much so im gonna try to fix it up again, haha....


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> the spray should dry and the painting will still be ok.


I thought it might but no such luck it looks grainy and misty looking...maybe I just sprayed it so thick!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I thought it might but no such luck it looks grainy and misty looking...maybe I just sprayed it so thick!


I got it you sprayed fog on it


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Yep....this just happened.....I painted and sanded this sign so the pretty purple underneath would slightly show. Was super happy with it and final touch....clear coat. Only I didn't grab clear coat. I sprayed the entire sign with spray adhesive  NOooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


You could give the adhesive some time to dry/cure and then spray it with the sealant, might cover the adhesive so that it won't stick to stuff?


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

It's rainy day here but I did get some bulbs planted before the rain started. Came home from visiting OH/WV and everything is really started getting green here in TN. Hubs even had to mow grass while I was gone! And our apple tree is in bloom! Kids and I are super excited to pick apples from our very own tree this year. Hope y'all are doing well!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am at the school with a headache. I should be mailing the gifts in the morning. I just have to beat my husband with stick first to get him to mail it for me. LOL!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sprinkle it with glitter and let it dry! Silver would just make it sort of shimmer.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey, booswife02, I can be a glitter girl. I just routinely don't like the mess, but do have things that are glittered. If it is a gift, I love it no matter what. I posted the above and then saw Bethany said the same thing and then read that this was for me. Don't sweat over it for me. My heavens you have sent so much. Nothing else is needed. What a gifter you are!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey! even I am okay with glitter. HINT HINT! LOL!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I gotta send it Printer it matches your other things. Haha....I just want you to be happy  I am happy doing stuff for you so we both win!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Packages are in the mail


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

great, more gifts


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a box almost ready to go, , I always underestimate how much room things take when finding a box! LOL!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am finishing up too. I already have the package here ready to go for texaslucky. I will be mailing both hers and mine on Friday.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hope to finish up today and if all goes as planned tomorrow will be a make-sure-everything-is-dry-enough-to-ship day. Found a few goodies to go in the box yesterday too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Busy reapers for sure


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I so wanted to ship today...but I forgot that there was one detail piece that I needed to make. It's made, and drying/curing and tonight I will paint so I can ship tomorrow. The box is packed and decorated and ready to go...with the one exception of course!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

sounds like all of us waiting to be reaped are going to be spoiled! I know I will like whatever my reaper sends me!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Those of you waiting to be reaped deserve to be spoiled and will!

I have a package ready to go to someone special. 

Soooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sooooo, can't wait. are there any others that need to post pictures. like maybe you got something and have to display it yet. come on, we want to see your picture. you know who you are.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Need Pictures!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes,, I love pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I may be shipping one item late. I bought what I needed to finish it last week and when I finally got a chance to work on it yesterday, the item I bought is nowhere to be found. I bought supplies for work on the same shopping trip so I'm assuming it got left at work.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

This whole glue sign disaster has thrown off my box flow. Maybe I'll just send box #3 and #4 at the same time. I had this idea of weekly Reaps. I did good for the first bit and then got thrown off on Easter and Spray Adhesive. I'm sorry Printer


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I feel for you booswife02! I had an incident with some E6000 last night. trying to glue something together to finish a project and ended up with it all over me 
This morning I started over again and used hot glue instead, worked ok but not quite what I had envisioned. Since tomorrow is mailing day I decided to use it any way. Have to say I'm sorry to my victim that it didn't turn out perfect but I hope you will still like it. Started packing the box with the stuff that's finished. Still have some paint drying on something and have one more project to do that shouldn't take too long to do today. It's been raining here for the last couple of days and kinda slowed down my progress on a couple of things but I'm wrapping things up now


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I shipped one box yesterday. Sorry dear victim, the rest will be shipped on my next pay day.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Someone will be getting reaped on Monday!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I've got a full box sitting on my table, making a note to go in it and an address label tonight and taking it to the post office in the morning


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Someone should be getting Reaped today with more to come.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yippee, more to come, more to come


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Did some work last night on one of the projects, almost done. Then to finish the other started ones, and get going on the last few. Then box up time , and waiting for more $$$.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok reapers it's ship day 
Please if you are not shipping today contact me.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Dear Victim,

Box #1 will be dropped off in about 15 minutes. Box #2 will be mailed Monday


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

exciting! lots of boxes are on the move! Cant wait for more pictures!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I got my mailed. Yes, I had to beat my hubby with a stick for it. LOL!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

PICTURES!!!!!!!!!! we needs them


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

we always want pictures!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I want to know that my victim got his or her boxes. Waiting nervously.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry that this doesn't fit the thread, but wanted to share info. I just read on the thread asking about conventions and went and looked for the dates for Haunt Con 2015. It is in New Orleans this year!!!! And it is right around our anniversary.

Bad news is it is right around Mardi Gras. Well, that is good and bad. Bad due to hotels already being booked up and blocked out rooms. Why dont' some of us plan to go and meet there?????

This is a convention that is geared for the nonpros and pros. And New Orleans. Imagine graveyard tours, Tarot readings, Voodoo tour....

Oh my!


http://www.halloweenpartyexpo.com/news/entry/2015-show-in-new-orleans/


Okay edited to say this will take more research. I read that it is in New Orleans and found the above link that is NOT for Haunt Con, but a convention of Halloween suppliers. They allude to Haunt Con. The Haunt Con site says no date or place. I will keep looking.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

OMG printersdevil, dad will kill you at the thought!
But, you two do love Nawlins! Nice place for anniversary trip. Didn't you go there on your honeymoon?

Sorry that I have not been around much. Getting used to the new job and have been zonked at the end of the day and then having to work on online classes, help kids with homework and laundry. Thankfully Rich does most of the cooking.

Victim it will be soon. I am so excited to see if you like what I made. I did have help from the kids and mom and it is not as big as I wanted, but couldn't find a bigger container that worked. I think you will be pleased with it and all the custom additions. I pretty much know that you will like the bought stuff---if not you can send them back to me! The teens around her want it!

Can't wait for you to get it. This has been so much fun.

Hey, I just realized that I will be getting a reaper box, too. I almost forgot that fact. I know that I will love it. I don't have any Halloween stuff other than a few pumkins and am excited about getting to decorate and start my own this year. I plan to take mom---printersdevil up on her offer to raid her spare stuff. But it is exciting to start my own stash and find my own style. Not really sure if it will be a real style because with three teens all with their own wishes and ideas and an eight year old who is into Monster High stuff, it will be a mix of things for sure. 

BF is into bow hunting and camo stuff, so we have lots of that. Guess I need to start some stuffed animals but they are so creepy.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My box shipped Friday. Dear Victim I hope you like it!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

patiently waiting


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

This week is promising to be full of reaping and PICTURES! Puh-please!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so all you victims waiting please know your reapers are working hard a few had to ship late but you are not forgoten  
be patient your goodies are coming


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I will be around, not as much as I usually am. I adopted a lab/golden puppy and wasn't supposed to pick him up for almost another month. But his mother is just wasn't able to nurse 12 puppies any longer. She is skin and bones. It was her first litter. So I have him here, he is eating softened food and is very spoiled now. But he is only 5 weeks old so he is taking all my time. Well, between him and my own monsters.
> 
> Here is Sirius


I thought I would update that Sirius is doing very well! at 10 weeks he had went from 3lb to 9lbs. He is now 12 weeks and I can't wait to take him for his next checkup to see how much he weighs now! He is my walking buddy!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> Sorry that this doesn't fit the thread, but wanted to share info. I just read on the thread asking about conventions and went and looked for the dates for Haunt Con 2015. It is in New Orleans this year!!!! And it is right around our anniversary.
> 
> Bad news is it is right around Mardi Gras. Well, that is good and bad. Bad due to hotels already being booked up and blocked out rooms. Why dont' some of us plan to go and meet there?????
> 
> ...



Im in Printer! We should start a thread. This would just be fantastic!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Posted pics of bifold head board in "We got a house!" thread. Next is decorating the walls....


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

beautifulnightmare, I know this is from a couple of reaps ago, but I just wanted to say thanks again for the lovely Easter egg wreath you made me. I'm taking down my Easter decorations today, (it's been a busy week) and I'm packing the wreath away, and I have a big smile on my face, thinking of you. You're a doll! Thanks so much.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

beautiful nightmare, you got a cute walking buddy.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Someone will be getting reaped today. Out for delivery.....start stalking the big Brown truck.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I think there's another box that should be delivered today too.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Just popped in to say a box has been delivered to me! Opening now will post pictures on the other thread soon!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Stopped at PO, closed two hours for lunch. Grrr.... Hoping appointments will be over in time to get back before closing time.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Stopped at PO, closed two hours for lunch. Grrr.... Hoping appointments will be over in time to get back before closing time.


Gotta love the small PO's. The 2 closest ones are closed for 1 1/2 - 2 hours in the middle of the day. Kind of dumb if you ask me since some people go on their lunch breaks.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ours is open 9am to 1pm during the week and 9am to 10:45 on Saturday. They don't close for lunch.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Didn't make it out of Dr. In time to get back to PO, so went to next town to mail it through UPS. I discovered that that business quit accepting Ups packages over a year ago, so package will be mailed in the morning. So dear victim this may be advantageous to you as I'm planning to hit three thrift stores as well as DT in the morning, so may find more goodies for you as well.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dear victims there is still a few more to ship out this week . so hang in there your goodies are coming.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Dear Victim,

Last package is on its way!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am still working on things,, I finished one thing, except for maybe a final clear coat spray , and a few final things are in the works,, so sorry my victim, I hope it will be worth the wait. I don;t know why it is taking me so long,


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I have 3 boxes I'm working on. The decorations on the top are Skull, Bubbling cauldron & witch stirring bot silhouette. 
Doing lunch out tomorrow but will work on them in the morning.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

We had all of this time so I'm not sure how I got behind. One final project to finish but gotta go to the library


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

scareme said:


> beautifulnightmare, I know this is from a couple of reaps ago, but I just wanted to say thanks again for the lovely Easter egg wreath you made me. I'm taking down my Easter decorations today, (it's been a busy week) and I'm packing the wreath away, and I have a big smile on my face, thinking of you. You're a doll! Thanks so much.


You are very welcome! I was worried you wouldn't like it! Glad it's still brightening your day!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Time flies when you're having fun


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sounds like there's a wealth of gifts yet.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

only 5 more victims left to be reaped 
do know victims you have not been forgotten you all will be receiving something soon


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

And on a great note we needed no rescue reapers whoot.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Right now I am waiting for projects to dry, and for my son to help with his printer, it a new wireless one, and I am not sure how to use it, he did some earlier for me but need 3 more things printed, then need to finish making them. I am so far behind.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Bethene you should just be able to print the items as long as that printer is selected.  
I LOVE our wireless printer.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Bethene you should just be able to print the items as long as that printer is selected.
> I LOVE our wireless printer.


I'm going to start looking at wireless printers. I have a laptop and the kids use laptops from the school and a wireless printer would make it so much easier for them to print their papers out. What brand of printer do you have Bethany?


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> only 5 more victims left to be reaped
> do know victims you have not been forgotten you all will be receiving something soon


I actually have 7 on my list, but then I just got my box a few minutes ago so I need to change it to 6 now and look back thru and see who I missed


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yep only 5 left that have revived nothing 
3 are in the mail 2 will be in mail today

There are a few reapers sending a few boxes to there victims


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

MummyOf5 said:


> I'm going to start looking at wireless printers. I have a laptop and the kids use laptops from the school and a wireless printer would make it so much easier for them to print their papers out. What brand of printer do you have Bethany?


We got a HP Envy 5530. It is a printer, copier & scanner. 
For my CD printing I use my EPSON which actually prints on printable CD's.  I make them look however I want.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bethany said:


> We got a HP Envy 5530. It is a printer, copier & scanner.
> For my CD printing I use my EPSON which actually prints on printable CD's.  I make them look however I want.


I am trying to decide between a laser printer or another inkjet printer. I need to look at ink prices too. The one we have now needs kinda pricey ink. I hate when it's cheaper to buy a new printer than it is to get ink for the one you have.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

MummyOf5 said:


> I am trying to decide between a laser printer or another inkjet printer. I need to look at ink prices too. The one we have now needs kinda pricey ink. I hate when it's cheaper to buy a new printer than it is to get ink for the one you have.


I've always wanted a laser printer, but if I go ahead with the cake business, I'll be buying an entire computer system with a printer that has edible ink & prints on thin sheets of a type of fondant that melts into the cake.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I've always wanted a laser printer, but if I go ahead with the cake business, I'll be buying an entire computer system with a printer that has edible ink & prints on thin sheets of a type of fondant that melts into the cake.


If I had one of those my 17yr old son would have it run out of supplies all the time


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Bethany said:


> I've always wanted a laser printer, but if I go ahead with the cake business, I'll be buying an entire computer system with a printer that has edible ink & prints on thin sheets of a type of fondant that melts into the cake.


I have a dedicated Cannon printer that I use for that Bethany and I have to say, that unless you really plan on going all out for caking and doing a whole bunch of it, you dont get alot of bang for the buck with a edible printer. They sound good in theory, but unless someone wants a picture of a person (something that you really couldnt do in a fondant applicaque) you wont use it much  And even though they tell you the frosting sheets are "thin" they taste like eating a "thin" sheet of paper--they definately dont melt! Granted I only do cakes for family and fundraiser, but in the 4 years Ive had mine I think I have dusted it off 3 times 
Sorry to be a rain clound about that one


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

gatorgirl35 said:


> I have a dedicated Cannon printer that I use for that Bethany and I have to say, that unless you really plan on going all out for caking and doing a whole bunch of it, you dont get alot of bang for the buck with a edible printer. They sound good in theory, but unless someone wants a picture of a person (something that you really couldnt do in a fondant applicaque) you wont use it much  And even though they tell you the frosting sheets are "thin" they taste like eating a "thin" sheet of paper--they definately dont melt! Granted I only do cakes for family and fundraiser, but in the 4 years Ive had mine I think I have dusted it off 3 times
> Sorry to be a rain clound about that one


Actually have used the one from Bakery Crafts when I was the lead cake decorator at Kroger in Ohio. LOVED it. Perhaps they have better stuff than the other companies. I just have to get my vendor license so I can order from them myself. Here are 3 cakes I did with the images. The last was our 20th Anniversary cake (notice the pics on bottom half of the cake) edible images.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Very cool cakes. My dad is a baker he has talked abouth those printers


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Those are adorable Bethany--I love the skelly cake  Did the frosting sheets you guys used to use really melt into the frosting on the cake or at least taste good? I could just never get past the taste and texture of the few kinds I tried. If the brand they used is avalibe to the public I'd like to try them 


Bethany said:


> Actually have used the one from Bakery Crafts when I was the lead cake decorator at Kroger in Ohio. LOVED it. Perhaps they have better stuff than the other companies. I just have to get my vendor license so I can order from them myself. Here are 3 cakes I did with the images. The last was our 20th Anniversary cake (notice the pics on bottom half of the cake) edible images.
> View attachment 197303
> View attachment 197304
> View attachment 197305


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Can only order from Bakery Crafts with a vendor license/tax id number. 
I loved that I got to order my own supplies as the decorator.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

That makes me sad!--But its great for you 


Bethany said:


> Can only order from Bakery Crafts with a vendor license/tax id number.
> I loved that I got to order my own supplies as the decorator.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have to resize some things, and I am not good with that sort of stuff, so I need a bit of help. I wanted to get out side to let things dry good but it is in the 40's and rained all day so that fell through. I think I will mail another box tomorrow but wait until Monday for the last one. Sorry victim, but I hope that it will be worth it!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

gatorgirl35 said:


> That makes me sad!--But its great for you


If I go ahead & do the whole cake business thing & order from them, I'll order an extra pack & sell it to you.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Bethany, when I was on earlier, I was on my phone and the pictures did not show up on it, now I am on my computer, and wow,, your cakes are absolutely amazing,, man,, i would LOVE the kitty one! and the dinosaur one is so cute,, and what self respecting Haunter would not love the skelly bride and groom,, you do a fabulous job !


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice cakes Bethany! I think I like the skelly one the best. 

We're thinking about getting a wireless printer when we get moved back into the house. What kind of range does it have? Just wondering if I'll be able to print from my workshop in garage if the printer is in the house? I have an older Konica Minolta color laser printer that does great but the ink is so pricey that I only use it for special projects. Also it won't work with Windows 7 so I have to keep it connected to my XP desktop.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hey guys!! Sorry I have been gone. I just started a new job. AT GOODWILL!!!! OF all places, it had to be these people sharing my name too. Kareena.....Katrina....Contina(SP).....Reena. I mean what are the odds of that happening??? LOL Next week is the finals and I am sooooooo glad it is over. I had prestantation(SP) done where Deaf peers that did not go to my school were the judging my sign language. Teacher said it was the best signing she seen me do since I've started. I do not know if I have passed my classes or not because I am actually failing due to stress and my situation. I seemed to aced my singing. I have event to go to Saturday and two finals that I must ace in order to pass. We shall see. I know I can do it. Just difficult you know?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Bethany, those cakes are beautiful. interesting how you decorate them. 
no whining, good luck on your finals. that is awesome you will be working at goodwill. I saw they had an opening here too. I thought about it. but I already never have free time, so I ditched that idea. it would have been fun though.


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

Keep me posted, cause I'd really like to get some if you order any. Thanks so much! 


Bethany said:


> If I go ahead & do the whole cake business thing & order from them, I'll order an extra pack & sell it to you.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments on the cakes everyone! The skeleton one was for our 20th Anniversary. When we celebrate our 25th in 2016, they will again make an appearance on the cake again (there will be silver involved). The heart is actually from our original wedding cake topper that I made. 



lizzyborden said:


> Nice cakes Bethany! I think I like the skelly one the best.
> 
> We're thinking about getting a wireless printer when we get moved back into the house. What kind of range does it have? Just wondering if I'll be able to print from my workshop in garage if the printer is in the house? I have an older Konica Minolta color laser printer that does great but the ink is so pricey that I only use it for special projects. Also it won't work with Windows 7 so I have to keep it connected to my XP desktop.


I don't think you have to have a wireless printer really either. There are USB adapters that will allow you to use a reg. one as wireless, So we've been told. We've actually been told both. You can & Cannot.  Don't think it will work from garage to house, not sure though. Something about the house walls/construction on the outside of the house.
One thing I forgot to say is MAKE SURE EVERY COLOR HAS IT'S OWN CARTRIDGE! My Epson is that way, but the HP is not. Forgot about that little item. If you do a lot of "blue" printing you'll run out of that color first & have to throw away the whole cartridge. Eventually I'll get one that has seperate cartridges for Wireless printing. Any printer I buy from now on I'll have to make sure of that.




gatorgirl35 said:


> Keep me posted, cause I'd really like to get some if you order any. Thanks so much!


Def. will!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Fly little delivery trucks, fly! I am so sorry for my victim that I mailed late, but I do hope that it is worth the wait! It is coming and is specially geared for YOU!!!!!!

I mailed the ones for texaslucky, too and just realized that I forgot to have the woman change the name to have hers on the return address and not mine. LOL I am in the computer at the pack and ship place (go figure----lol) and she just automatically printed out the address label and return. Oh well, I am sure there is a card because I gave her a Halloweenie one to use!!!!!

Mine went USPS to my vic and hers is coming UPS. For the life of me, I don't know why the woman did that. There was not much difference in price and I told her to go with the post office since they seem to be pretty fast. Just realized that the receipt shows UPS brown truck delivering to someone from texas lucky!!!! 

They are a coming and hopefully won't be too long.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

texaslucky has been reaped!!!! She had the package mailed to our house since some of her neighborhood kids are terrors---not in a good way. I had been watching for the package and had the door open until late last night. Usually my dogs have barking fits when a truck pulls up. Then this morning, I opened the front door and there was a HUGE box!!!!

The girls were planning to come in this weekend to go with me to visit a haunted house in Plano. They decided to have a garage sale instead. Booo!!!!
They realized that next week is Mother's Day and decided to come in then instead. Although that is nice, it makes them not here for the package and I don't have anyone to go to Dark Hour Haunted House's witches celebration tomorrow night!!!! Dang it!!!


Kloey is the Reaper cause it is on the box. I am waiting on texaslucky to call me this evening about what to do. I hate to have to drive an hour to her house with this, but will see what she wants to do. Kloey, it is here though. Patience, hopefully pictures coming.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I shipped a box today,, should be there Monday, I did what I said, I would , sent something that was done, and will send the rest I am working on Monday sorry again victim,,, trying to make the wait worth it!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Bethany said:


> Actually have used the one from Bakery Crafts when I was the lead cake decorator at Kroger in Ohio. LOVED it. Perhaps they have better stuff than the other companies. I just have to get my vendor license so I can order from them myself. Here are 3 cakes I did with the images. The last was our 20th Anniversary cake (notice the pics on bottom half of the cake) edible images.
> View attachment 197303
> View attachment 197304
> View attachment 197305


Awesome cakes especially the Skelly one.


----------

